# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  If you can't remember your dreams, TRY THIS!

## MasterMind

The last night I just tried a new way to remember my dreams, and when I woke up I almost remembered my vivid dreams instantly. I actually had a lucid dream to, but not for very long because I didn't take my time to stabilize it.
Anyway the day before that I had did something that I don't usually do. When I came home from school I wrote down my events that day, my waking life so to speak, almost like a diary, but not really. I wrote downthe most important things like some conversations, events, thoughts etc. 

Here is what I wrote: 

This day I woke up around 6.46 am then I went down and ate breakfast.
My dad asked worried "How are you today ?". I just answered that I was really tired. After that I went up to my room and were stressed of not having enough time to write down my dreams in my dreamjournal then I got dressed. I rushed downstairs, told my mom that I were in a hurry because I didn't want to miss the bus. I walked quickly to the busstation, but the bus came 4 minutes later so it was cool. On the bus I met Tom Isgren my old classmate from Lindeborg school. I asked him what grade he got on the movie we made together, and he  answered MVG. Then we talked about how much tests we had. When the bus arrived in Davidshall the clock showed 7.50 so it was plenty of time left before we started my next class. On my way to the lockers I were worried that I had forget if we were free or not, so I looked for a computer and I found one but it was broken. Then I saw Johan Holm, my classmate, and I got reliefed. On my way up for the stairs I saw the rest of the class sitting on the steps. At the fourth floor I met Felix and then Teodor came and then David. Then Angelica ran up and was very tired cause of the stairs and she said  
"My god what I am tired, I went to bed at 3.00 am" and I said "Well, that explains why" and she laughed and she told me that she would laugh the whole day because when she are tired she do.
Then I had many lessons, Math, Swedish, and Biology (NO). When the schoolday was over I argued with Andriano about lucid dreaming, he tried to convince me that I was just dreaming that I were lucid, then I asked him "You've had a lucid dream right?" yes he said, then I asked "It has to be a proper lucid dream because you are aware of it otherwise you wouldn't remember it that well, but maybe you remember your normal dream to?" and then he said "Yeah, that's true but... are you saying that every dream is lucid?" blabla. then I went home, but I really convinced him there.
The bus were late as usual and when I came to Mobilia I met Astrit, my classmate from Kulladal school and then I took the 7 bus one station and went home. etc

This took me 10 minutes to write down  ::shock:: , but when I woke up I remembered 4 dreams, and I usually just remember one, but I didn't had to recall them like laying still in the bed or something they just showed up like normal memorys when I woke up. I also use a voice recorder just to quickly record it when I wake up and then fall asleep again. Well, I hope this helped someone, and sorry if my english sucks  ::roll::  

Sweet Dreams!  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## LouieO

That's a cool idea, like clearing out all the  memories to make room for new ones. I'll have to try that!

----------


## MasterMind

Yeah do that and tell me your results from it, but I actually think you pracctise your longterm-memory when you do this.

----------


## Mariano

how crazy, congrats!
I'm doing something like that. Every night, when going to sleep, I review all my day in my mind, because I had very bad memory with it comes to try to remember what I did. so yes, It's a good way to practice.
and I started to get more dreams, I can't remember them all, but I start to remember more and more,very slowly, and I feel myself in a lot of dreams.

good luck.

----------


## MasterMind

I will definitely continue with this recall technique.
I have allways wondered how a person can remember 5-7 dreams per night? And how do they know that it's one, two dreams and not just one dream.
This night I got my answer! 

I went to bed 11.00 PM and woke up and recall my very long vivid dream and then looked at the clock, and got a shock. I had only slept 3 hours!
then I record my dream and fell asleep again. And then I woke up one hour later and recall a new long vivid dream and it stays that way until the clock is six and I get up and eat breakfast. And that's how I know that I remembered 5 dreams last night!  :Shades wink: 

In the weeked I maybe can combine this with a DEILD  ::banana:: 

I really recommend this technique to people how struggle with their dream recall.

----------


## IndigoGhost

I would give it a shot but i would probably depress myself :p

----------


## BigFan

Interesting idea, might try it tonight or sometime in the near future  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Yeah, just try it once it gave me results anyway. Why depress yourself IndigoGhost?  :Sad: 
This technique has also made me more aware of my dreams and I remember almost always dialogues.

----------


## Transience

Wow,
A waking journal to complement your dream journal.
I'm definitely doing this from now on.
Thanks man

----------


## IndigoGhost

> Why depress yourself IndigoGhost?



Life, Its not as free as dreams, makes me long for other realities.

The again, we live with what we have  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Mariano

guau MasterMind! I'm so glad it's working for you!
my mistake is that I only take 2 minutes or less to review my day, I should do it more detailed (it will take me more time)
so I will keep doing it and tell you what happens.

bye!

----------


## johoiada

Sounds very interesting. i have one question though.
every day i review my day and what people say to me while im taking my shower. i've done this for the as long as i can remember. does that count?

----------


## BassGear

WOW!!!
I've have been going on a four in a row (nights) dry spell of not being able to remember any dreams..well until I read MASTERMINDS method a waking journal late last night before I went to sleep. I was able to wake up twice after dreams and remember and log two dreams! 
I used MASTERMINDS method, and wrote just over a full page of highlights of the day, and I'm back on track! I will try again tonight and report back on my results. Thanks Mastermind!  ::banana::

----------


## MasterMind

> Wow,
> A waking journal to complement your dream journal.
> I'm definitely doing this from now on.
> Thanks man



Your welcome  :smiley: 





> Life, Its not as free as dreams, makes me long for other realities.
> 
> The again, we live with what we have



Life is what we make it to  :smiley:  be happy of your life, and be a glad person every day and take a vacation in the night ? 





> Sounds very interesting. i have one question though.
> every day i review my day and what people say to me while im taking my shower. i've done this for the as long as i can remember. does that count?



Count? Does it help? Have you got any result ?  :Cheeky:  But write it down it takes me 10 minutes or something  :smiley:  do you review your dreams in your head too?




> WOW!!!
> I've have been going on a four in a row (nights) dry spell of not being able to remember any dreams..well until I read MASTERMINDS method a waking journal late last night before I went to sleep. I was able to wake up twice after dreams and remember and log two dreams! 
> I used MASTERMINDS method, and wrote just over a full page of highlights of the day, and I'm back on track! I will try again tonight and report back on my results. Thanks Mastermind!



Nice! Yeah it's weird that this "technique" makes you wake up after each dream, it does for me somehow  :SleepMeditate2:  -->  ::shock:: 

Next night I am going to try to wake up in the middle of the night and do a wild I will write down everything in the wild section  :smiley:

----------


## GlaringDream

Thanks so much! I wish I read this yesterday, because it's morning and I'll have to wait a whole day to try it out.  :Crying:

----------


## BassGear

AWESOME!!
I have used this method three days in a row and have logged two dreams a night over the last three days! I would have logged three dreams last night but after making an attempt to re-enter a non-lucid dream I ended up forgetting it all together instead of writing it down right after I had it. I have been writing the events of my day just before I go to sleep, so far it's been great thanks again MASTERMIND!! What's strange to me it that I have been logging my first dream within 2 hours of going to sleep, so very early in my sleep cycle.

----------


## MasterMind

> Thanks so much! I wish I read this yesterday, because it's morning and I'll have to wait a whole day to try it out.



Hehe =) It's worth waiting for  :Cheeky: 





> AWESOME!!
> I have used this method three days in a row and have logged two dreams a night over the last three days! I would have logged three dreams last night but after making an attempt to re-enter a non-lucid dream I ended up forgetting it all together instead of writing it down right after I had it. I have been writing the events of my day just before I go to sleep, so far it's been great thanks again MASTERMIND!! What's strange to me it that I have been logging my first dream within 2 hours of going to sleep, so very early in my sleep cycle.



Nice again  ::lol::  yeah it has happend to me too I recorded a dream with in 3 hours of sleep  ::D: , Maybe we dream more than we think o.O
It's the beauty of this way to remember dreams, you are not only remember your dreams in the late phase of REM you eventually remember 4-6 dreams and those are some dreams in the early rem sleep  :smiley:  And for some strange reason you wake up after each dream. And that's perfect for deilding which I will try now. Good Night, Sweet dreams!

----------


## Zerk

> Yeah do that and tell me your results from it, but I actually think you pracctise your longterm-memory when you do this.



Mastermind, I hate writing anything down. So instead of writing down everything about my day I decided to try just reviewing it all in my mind. I've done this about 4 times today and went over everything I did in real life and Runescape in extreme detail. The longest dream i've recorded since i have started has been a little over a paragraph. After using your technique for one day here are my results. My first *ever* page long dream. I actually enjoyed writing it and knew a few of the characters in real life and found some signs that will probably hopefully be able to help me achieve lucidity! *note I also almost DILD which i've never done. I was only one role away. Mastermind I love your technique and am actually grateful i read it.  :tongue2:  - zerk

----------


## BigFan

> After using your technique for one day here are my results. My first *ever* page long dream. I actually enjoyed writing it and knew a few of the characters in real life and found some signs that will probably hopefully be able to help me achieve lucidity! *note I also almost DILD which i've never done. I was only one role away. Mastermind I love your technique and am actually grateful i read it.  - zerk







> AWESOME!!
> I have used this method three days in a row and have logged two dreams a night over the last three days! I would have logged three dreams last night but after making an attempt to re-enter a non-lucid dream I ended up forgetting it all together instead of writing it down right after I had it. I have been writing the events of my day just before I go to sleep, so far it's been great thanks again MASTERMIND!! What's strange to me it that I have been logging my first dream within 2 hours of going to sleep, so very early in my sleep cycle.



Interesting, I still haven't had a chance to do this but I plan to give it a roll tonight, possibly 20minutes before bed and I plan to be as specific as possible(time, details, etc....) Who knows, maybe I can recall some dreams tonight  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

> Mastermind, I hate writing anything down. So instead of writing down everything about my day I decided to try just reviewing it all in my mind. I've done this about 4 times today and went over everything I did in real life and Runescape in extreme detail. The longest dream i've recorded since i have started has been a little over a paragraph. After using your technique for one day here are my results. My first *ever* page long dream. I actually enjoyed writing it and knew a few of the characters in real life and found some signs that will probably hopefully be able to help me achieve lucidity! *note I also almost DILD which i've never done. I was only one role away. Mastermind I love your technique and am actually grateful i read it.  - zerk



Nice  :smiley:  This seems to work for everyone. I'm so glad that I could help you  ::banana::  try to write it down and see if you remember more  :Cheeky: 





> Interesting, I still haven't had a chance to do this but I plan to give it a roll tonight, possibly 20minutes before bed and I plan to be as specific as possible(time, details, etc....) Who knows, maybe I can recall some dreams tonight



Not maybe  :smiley:  You will, hopefully haha  ::lol::

----------


## MasterMind

Ok... This recall method has helped me to find the "lucid dream induction" that fits me, and my everyday best. From Monday-Friday I will do a reality check (looking on the ground, it works for me somehow) during the day and write down my day. Then when I go to sleep I will affirm that I will look on the ground in my dream and become lucid. But if I wake up during the night I try to remember to chain the dream. And when I wake up the next morning I record the dream. In the weekend Friday-Sunday I will do the same thing =)

And if you translate this into "techniques" I have coverd MILD,DILD and WILD everyday  :smiley: 

And I finaly understand WHY recall is the most important for lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## GlaringDream

I tried that last night but it didn't work for me.

Do you have to write it on paper? I typed mine on the computer a couple hours before sleeping.

How close to going to sleep did you write it?

----------


## MasterMind

> I tried that last night but it didn't work for me.
> 
> Do you have to write it on paper? I typed mine on the computer a couple hours before sleeping.
> 
> How close to going to sleep did you write it?



I usually write it down when I come home from school, but they key is to write down your day in a dreamjournalish way xD except that this is the waking life.
and write it down as detailed as you want your dream to be  :smiley:  I write mine in the DreamJournal program like a separated journal.

----------


## GlaringDream

Well, I'll try, try again I guess.  :smiley: 

I've also been drinking apple juice before bed because I read it gives you vivid dreams but that doesn't work either.  ::roll::

----------


## MasterMind

> Well, I'll try, try again I guess. 
> 
> I've also been drinking apple juice before bed because I read it gives you vivid dreams but that doesn't work either.



How do you know that they are vivd if you don't remember them?  :Cheeky: 
What I mean with "vivid" is that I don't remember the dreams upon awakening, I remember them because I experienced them during the night, I act the dream myself like I allways do, the only difference is that I am aware. And that's why MILD and DILD is easier with better dream recall. Because when I ask in the dream "Is this a dream?" I see that this isn't a familiar place and it has to be a dream. Then the next obstacle for me is that I don't allways manage to stabilize the dream, and that I have to pracctise in the waking world.
Starting from today  :smiley:

----------


## GlaringDream

I guess you're right. I'm in a huge recall rut right now it's not even funny. It's like just when I want to remember all my dreams, that's when I can't.  ::roll::

----------


## Zerk

So far it seems like this technique works better for me when im extremely sleep deprived during the weekend. I got less then 2 hours of sleep on saturday-sunday and this ended up working very well for me. Last night where I got maybe 3 or 4 it didn't work. Is their a certain time amount I should be sleeping that can help me remember my dreams more?

----------


## MasterMind

> So far it seems like this technique works better for me when im extremely sleep deprived during the weekend. I got less then 2 hours of sleep on saturday-sunday and this ended up working very well for me. Last night where I got maybe 3 or 4 it didn't work. Is their a certain time amount I should be sleeping that can help me remember my dreams more?



No, maybe if you sleep more and can dream more dreams to remember :p
But do the technique for a while and don't mess up your sleep cycle or drink soda or alcohol before sleeping  :tongue2:

----------


## MasterMind

> I guess you're right. I'm in a huge recall rut right now it's not even funny. It's like just when I want to remember all my dreams, that's when I can't.



Hmm, your not suppose to want to remember your dreams, you are just going to know that you will remember them  :tongue2:  I know it sounds weird, but believe me I have had bad recall time too I have sometimes 5 dreams in a row named DREAM-DRY ^^ but try to affirm to yourself when you go to sleep that you will remember your dreams and REALLY believe it. And when you remember your dream for the first time using this affirmation it will be even easier for you to believe in it and it becomes a habit =) Good luck!

----------


## BigFan

Update: I tried this method the other night and no luck. However, I must note that when I writing what happened during my day, I was concentrating on it and being chatty at the same time  ::lol::  Also, I was reading the lucid nightmare thread and didn't wanna have a nightmare that day, so, I told myself that I would rather NOT remember my dreams  :tongue2:  I plan to try it again tonight  :smiley: 





> Hmm, your not suppose to want to remember your dreams, you are just going to know that you will remember them  I know it sounds weird, but believe me I have had bad recall time too I have sometimes 5 dreams in a row named DREAM-DRY ^^ but try to affirm to yourself when you go to sleep that you will remember your dreams and REALLY believe it. And when you remember your dream for the first time using this affirmation it will be even easier for you to believe in it and it becomes a habit =) Good luck!



I did that last night and I really believed that I will remember them. I woke up 2-3 times last time, I think once 3.5hr into my sleep and another a bit later on and I couldn't remember anything. Just a mention is that I woke up without an alarm clock, just like that, so, it's possible I woke up right after my REM period finished thus no remembering, kinda disappointing  :tongue2:

----------


## MasterMind

> Update: I tried this method the other night and no luck. However, I must note that when I writing what happened during my day, I was concentrating on it and being chatty at the same time  Also, I was reading the lucid nightmare thread and didn't wanna have a nightmare that day, so, I told myself that I would rather NOT remember my dreams  I plan to try it again tonight 
> 
> 
> I did that last night and I really believed that I will remember them. I woke up 2-3 times last time, I think once 3.5hr into my sleep and another a bit later on and I couldn't remember anything. Just a mention is that I woke up without an alarm clock, just like that, so, it's possible I woke up right after my REM period finished thus no remembering, kinda disappointing



No way !  :tongue2:  Yeah that's disappointing, but try to affirm to yourself that you will remember your dreams like you did when you failed, until you remember them  ::D:  Today I wrote down two pages of my day, haha just to see if it helps  :smiley:  I reply tomorrow if I got any results from it.

----------


## Zerk

> No, maybe if you sleep more and can dream more dreams to remember :p
> But do the technique for a while and don't mess up your sleep cycle or drink soda or alcohol before sleeping



That makes sense now I guess. For some reason i didn't put together that having more sleep could give me more rem cycles. Wow lol. Could the Soda's really affect it that greatly though? Because I do have a monster around 11pm and go to bed around 2-3am. But by the time I go to sleep I'm pretty sure it's worn off. When I had my first ever close to WILD i'm pretty sure it was the Energy drink that was somewhat keeping me mentally aware.

----------


## MasterMind

> That makes sense now I guess. For some reason i didn't put together that having more sleep could give me more rem cycles. Wow lol. Could the Soda's really affect it that greatly though? Because I do have a monster around 11pm and go to bed around 2-3am. But by the time I go to sleep I'm pretty sure it's worn off. When I had my first ever close to WILD i'm pretty sure it was the Energy drink that was somewhat keeping me mentally aware.



Nah it was more like a joke  :tongue2:  but maybe the sugar makes you alert for a short time and then when the sugereffect stops you get to tired and don't remember your dream. But it's just a vague theory  :Cheeky:  but then apple juice would be a dream killer :S so I hope I am wrong, but alcohol is a dream killer or is it hmm... -.-

----------


## Zerk

> Nah it was more like a joke  but maybe the sugar makes you alert for a short time and then when the sugereffect stops you get to tired and don't remember your dream. But it's just a vague theory  but then apple juice would be a dream killer :S so I hope I am wrong, but alcohol is a dream killer or is it hmm... -.-



I'm 16 and really not interested in alchohol atm so I would have no idea lol. All I can tell you is that weed is definatley a dream killer. But you do get an amazing sleep. But your sugar theory I'm interested in futher discussing. So your saying that the sugar maybe can make you aware enough to acheive WILD but then once ur asleep the sugar crashes you to a point where u don't remember or loose lucidity?

----------


## MasterMind

> im 16 and really not interested in alchohol atm so I would have no idea lol. All I can tell you is that weed is definatley a dream killer. But you do get an amazing sleep.



I am 16 too  :smiley:  And I don't drink either, I have just read that it kills the dream recall .
But try to not see this method as a "method  :tongue2: " "technique", try to see it as a tool to help you pracctise your long-term memory and perhaps the short-term, and that will help you to remember your dreams in the future  :SleepMeditate2:  For example you don't pracctise your muscles to get muscles directly it will come over time.

----------


## Zerk

Sorry I edited and added more to the previous post but yeah I understand.

----------


## MasterMind

> Sorry I edited and added more to the previous post but yeah I understand.



Hehe, yeah I saw  :smiley: 

But I hope you all understand why recall is the most important when you try to lucid dream x) 

And for you who don't: It's because every lucid dream induction on this site will be so much easier xD

----------


## MasterMind

Ok, I become lucid almost every night now (ok note every single night, but often  ::roll:: ). The problem is that I can't stabilize the dream enough to make me perfectly aware. And I will write a new thread in the Dream Control section about how I will do that  :smiley:  Or maybe I just do a Dream Journal but use it as a public notebook...  Yeah I do that. See you there  :smiley:

----------


## GlaringDream

> Hmm, your not suppose to want to remember your dreams, you are just going to know that you will remember them  I know it sounds weird, but believe me I have had bad recall time too I have sometimes 5 dreams in a row named DREAM-DRY ^^ but try to affirm to yourself when you go to sleep that you will remember your dreams and REALLY believe it. And when you remember your dream for the first time using this affirmation it will be even easier for you to believe in it and it becomes a habit =) Good luck!



I will do that, thanks. Once my cold is over, that is. I was up almost two hours last night coughing.  ::?:

----------


## MasterMind

> I will do that, thanks. Once my cold is over, that is. I was up almost two hours last night coughing.



 ::?:  Well, my night were not the best either :S A guy tried to fax me like 1000 of times but I don't have a fax and then the telephone just ring all the time. Not an easy way to remember dreams in  :Eek:

----------


## GlaringDream

I can imagine!  ::lol::

----------


## MasterMind

> I can imagine!



Yeah x) I hope I don't get disturbed this night  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Just got an idea  :smiley: 

If you don't want to waste time on "writing" down your dreams and your waking life. You can use the Jake Sully from Avatar, technique =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEt3q...eature=related

Video Log or voicerecord your day and Night life like he do in the movie.
And it will take less time than writing. 

It's just a tip, maybe the writing pracctise your memory more, I don't know.

----------


## Hashbaker

> Wow,
> A waking journal to complement your dream journal.
> I'm definitely doing this from now on.
> Thanks man



yeah there's definately gonna be an extra journal bedside to keep my DJ company starting tonight lol. Ive had a seriously sparatic dream recall for a while  now and this looks like it might be the solution. will post again if i experience sensational results  :Cheeky: 

 :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Hashbaker

> Ok, I become lucid almost every night now (ok note every single night, but often ). The problem is that I can't stabilize the dream enough to make me perfectly aware. And I will write a new thread in the Dream Control section about how I will do that  Or maybe I just do a Dream Journal but use it as a public notebook...  Yeah I do that. See you there



lots and lots of RC's man, I also read a technique where you put a contact in your cell phone as subconscious or god or w/e your more comfortable with, and you give him a ring during your ld and ask him for more awareness, or more control, or more focus even, ive had varying results but the guy who post'd the technique said he could ask for pretty much anything and it would show up. could even ask for his dream to last longer and it would stabalize. 
it relies a lot on how often you actually use your phone and things of that nature but seemed like it was worth mentioning

----------


## MasterMind

> lots and lots of RC's man, I also read a technique where you put a contact in your cell phone as subconscious or god or w/e your more comfortable with, and you give him a ring during your ld and ask him for more awareness, or more control, or more focus even, ive had varying results but the guy who post'd the technique said he could ask for pretty much anything and it would show up. could even ask for his dream to last longer and it would stabalize. 
> it relies a lot on how often you actually use your phone and things of that nature but seemed like it was worth mentioning



Thank you, but I usually get lucid and then just know oh this is a dream ok let's relax then I scream "This is a dream" then I losing my lucidity and dreaming that I am lucid instead :S I guess I have to stabilize my reality to and be more aware of it  :tongue2:  and yeah I will spam my dream reality checks next time xD

----------


## viggels99

Skriv på svenska till stackars mig som inte orkar läsa engelska atm  :Shades wink:

----------


## MasterMind

SWE: Ok  :smiley:  Du kan adda mig på msn gå in på min profil.
ENG: Ok  :smiley:  You can add my msn, click on my profile.

haha xD

----------


## NinjaWookiee

I tried this idea now for 3 days. The first day, it worked very well. I could remember a really interesting dream. But the next two nights I couldn't remember any dream!  :Oh noes: 
I kinda have the feeling, it's just because I slept to little, but who knows... :-/


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## MasterMind

> I tried this idea now for 3 days. The first day, it worked very well. I could remember a really interesting dream. But the next two nights I couldn't remember any dream! 
> I kinda have the feeling, it's just because I slept to little, but who knows... :-/
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany,
> Matthias.



Haha love that banana smiley.
Use this technique as a tool, like I said the results will come after some time...  :tongue2:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

> Haha love that banana smiley.
> Use this technique as a tool, like I said the results will come after some time...



Okay, I'll give it a try some more days.  ::?: 


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## VBAnetwork

The reason this works is that REM sleep works like a memory-sorter; it sweeps out useless, short-term trivia and keeps the useful, long-term memories that you need. If you do this self-evaluation of your memories in your waking hours, you'll spend less time doing it in your sleep. Of course, that means that your body will be less focused on shifting memories and more on evaluating thoughts. Since evaluating thoughts requires at least some logic, the conscious mind is more likely to wake.

----------


## MasterMind

Hi again, I have not recalled my dream for a week now because I have been pracctised WILD (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=94649) and I got my first WILD thanks to atkins513  :smiley: 

But I just realised, how important the dream recall was :S and I read through this thread and my own replies and I have not followed it -.- 

I remember that this recall method made my dreams more vivid because I were almost aware of them, I often succed MILD and DILD. But the WILD made the dream so much more realistic and I forget about this. But it will probably be easier to WILD if I have better recall and this method also made me wake up in the middle of the night and that's good for wild too.

But it tooked to much time to write this down everyday, and actually you dont even have to save your waking day, unless you want of course.
All you have to do is to write down or just say out loud what has happened during the day and that should work.

Sweet Dreams!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Xiper

WOW I really cant wait to try this... I stoped trying to LD 2 months ago and it killed all progress with dream recall

----------


## Cosmo

sorry to reply to an old thread but it was bumped up so..

i just wanna say thank you so much  ::D: ! havnt been able to remember my dreams for days now, tried this last night and i remembered 5, more than ever! Thanks man, your method rocks!

----------


## MasterMind

GLAD TO HELP OMG!  :wink2:  I am so glad that this worked to almost everyone :O

----------


## surealization

I'm loving the response to this technique, nice job MasterMind. 
This could be exactly what i'm looking for! I feel my dream recall is not doing so well at the moment so will definitely try this tonight and let you know my results. I smoke green also which doesn't help with memory all together  :tongue2:   but hopefully this method can balance that equation.
Thanks man, peace

----------


## MasterMind

Good luck to you  :smiley:  As you may have seen, it have helped others  :wink2:

----------


## lucidisfree:)

> Good luck to you  As you may have seen, it have helped others



great !! helped me alot but i used the way another person suggested just going through my day in my head  ::D: 

i havent been lucid for weeks last night was atleast 3times !! and i was in full control even had time to fine tune my flying which recently has not been working 

great tecnique thats for sharing !!  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

Nice lucidisfree :smiley: ! (indeed), right now I focus in WILD before sleep the whole night with Yoga Nidra, so I only do WILD now because I really want to master that technique. 
Did you fly ? Good work  :wink2:

----------


## MasterMind

> WOW!!!
> I've have been going on a four in a row (nights) dry spell of not being able to remember any dreams..well until I read MASTERMINDS method a waking journal late last night before I went to sleep. I was able to wake up twice after dreams and remember and log two dreams! 
> I used MASTERMINDS method, and wrote just over a full page of highlights of the day, and I'm back on track! I will try again tonight and report back on my results. Thanks Mastermind!







> AWESOME!!
> I have used this method three days in a row and have logged two dreams a night over the last three days! I would have logged three dreams last night but after making an attempt to re-enter a non-lucid dream I ended up forgetting it all together instead of writing it down right after I had it. I have been writing the events of my day just before I go to sleep, so far it's been great thanks again MASTERMIND!! What's strange to me it that I have been logging my first dream within 2 hours of going to sleep, so very early in my sleep cycle.







> Mastermind, I hate writing anything down. So instead of writing down everything about my day I decided to try just reviewing it all in my mind. I've done this about 4 times today and went over everything I did in real life and Runescape in extreme detail. The longest dream i've recorded since i have started has been a little over a paragraph. After using your technique for one day here are my results. My first *ever* page long dream. I actually enjoyed writing it and knew a few of the characters in real life and found some signs that will probably hopefully be able to help me achieve lucidity! *note I also almost DILD which i've never done. I was only one role away. Mastermind I love your technique and am actually grateful i read it.  - zerk







> sorry to reply to an old thread but it was bumped up so..
> 
> i just wanna say thank you so much ! havnt been able to remember my dreams for days now, tried this last night and i remembered 5, more than ever! Thanks man, your method rocks!







> great !! helped me alot but i used the way another person suggested just going through my day in my head 
> 
> i havent been lucid for weeks last night was atleast 3times !! and i was in full control even had time to fine tune my flying which recently has not been working 
> 
> great tecnique thats for sharing !!







> OMG. The results of the first night that i did that was fantastic.
> I prefer to write it down, cuz its easier to me delete it and make room for new toughts!
> 
> Extraordinary.
> had 2 very very very vivid dreams.
> Thanks a lot dude




This is just incredible look at all the reults  :smiley:

----------


## surealization

> Good luck to you  As you may have seen, it have helped others



Mastermind this is awesome!! I shall tell you my results.

Went to bed last night and began writing my waking journal from the moment I got up to the point where I had to leave for work at 6pm (I finished writing here as it was quite late and wanted plenty of sleep to add to your technique) So I finished reviewing my day in my head.

Next morning I woke up recalling a pretty cool dream. Afterwards I drifted in and out of sleep twice recalling two more dreams which is rare for me. So yeah, just wanted to thank you a lot for sharing the technique  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

> Mastermind this is awesome!! I shall tell you my results.
> 
> Went to bed last night and began writing my waking journal from the moment I got up to the point where I had to leave for work at 6pm (I finished writing here as it was quite late and wanted plenty of sleep to add to your technique) So I finished reviewing my day in my head.
> 
> Next morning I woke up recalling a pretty cool dream. Afterwards I drifted in and out of sleep twice recalling two more dreams which is rare for me. So yeah, just wanted to thank you a lot for sharing the technique



Hihi nice job surealization  :smiley:  THIS WORKS FOR EVERYONE ! .. I hope x)

----------


## lucidisfree:)

> Nice lucidisfree! (indeed), right now I focus in WILD before sleep the whole night with Yoga Nidra, so I only do WILD now because I really want to master that technique. 
> Did you fly ? Good work



Yes i did fly but i think that was down to me having the time and control .. as everytime i felt me loosing the dream i would rub my hands together and spin around sorted it out everytime then i just got into the rythem and flew away  :tongue2: 

another thing i tried was to lift a car up but first i failed then i thought im lucid anything is possible i know i can do this ive done it before  :smiley:  and it instantly worked

i think just telling myself i can do it works as my mind knows in the real world it would not happen

im going to try it again tonight  :tongue2: 

i had great recall again last night using this tecnique but did not become lucid ( i did forget a dream or 2 so may have in those )

i will post my results tomorow 

thanks again

----------


## MasterMind

Try to do this EVERYTIME you get lucid, stabilize the dream until it feels like the reality and you can remember things from your waking life, then the lucid dream will be so much more fun and then it's easier to do what you have intended. And you will also remember the lucid dream like a normal memory like the waking life.

----------


## lucidisfree:)

yes i always try to stabilize  ::D:  i had another few dreams last night this also worked for my friends recall 

when i was younger i was very good at lucid dreaming i had 100% control i could make things appear in my line of sight and well do anything i desired .
i just assumed for years lucid dreaming was something everyone done untill i was about 15 and i asked someone and they didnt have a clue what i was talking about so i went home and typed in dream control and found out what it was called i was also said to have had a photographic memory from quite a few teachers at school but i dont think it works well now  :tongue2:

----------


## jeonguk

Oh, I shall try that!  ::D: DD

----------


## MasterMind

Ok I am going to do a lucid dream schedule were I use all the techniques MILD, WILD, DILD, WBTB and reality checking and my remember dreams method, In one night! And I remember that this method made me recall 6+ dreams and they were vivid and I almost realised that I was dreaming everytime and I didn't had to recall the dreams the dreams were like waking life memories when I woke up! and I also remember all my awakenings during the night I woke up after each rem-cycle. I reply my results  :smiley:

----------


## Astral

Wow MasterMind smart technique! :]
I'll try tomorrow I can hardly remember my day.>.>

----------


## Nighthog

I have to thank you for this thread and the focus you got me to put on the re stepping your day in the mind.

I've done this now and then but never really realized that it helps whit dream recall. Now that you mentioned it here and I got to thinking back at the times when I did this for longer spells and then times when I forgot about doing it and I can correlate much better recall to the times I've been doing this.

So I have to thank you for getting to make a good association between the two. I only before had a loose thought it helped whit long term memory on just what I have been doing in waking life not that it could improve memory overall and least on improving my dream recall. 

I see it now was really obvious and silly I missed the thought you put fourth.

----------


## Willowleaf

I'm going to try this tonight, it's sounds like a really interesting thing to do to help recall dreams,

----------


## MasterMind

> Wow MasterMind smart technique! :]
> I'll try tomorrow I can hardly remember my day.>.>



Reply your results  :smiley:  But have you ever thought about this? "Why remember your dreams if you don't remember your day ?  :smiley: " and if you remember your day you WILL remember your dreams.
Like this thread has shown.






> I have to thank you for this thread and the focus you got me to put on the re stepping your day in the mind.
> 
> I've done this now and then but never really realized that it helps whit dream recall. Now that you mentioned it here and I got to thinking back at the times when I did this for longer spells and then times when I forgot about doing it and I can correlate much better recall to the times I've been doing this.
> 
> So I have to thank you for getting to make a good association between the two. I only before had a loose thought it helped whit long term memory on just what I have been doing in waking life not that it could improve memory overall and least on improving my dream recall. 
> 
> I see it now was really obvious and silly I missed the thought you put fourth.



Glad to help  :smiley:  I actually came up with this idea because of my friend who is writing a diary and she started to speak of her dreams, that she remember the dreams more and more and she misstaken them to be real. And she don't pracctise lucid dreaming  ::o: 







> I'm going to try this tonight, it's sounds like a really interesting thing to do to help recall dreams,



It helped me to have a lucid dream without reality checking  :smiley:  
But now I do reality checks because it makes it even easier.

----------


## dreamgirl23

I don't do much during the school week because of cyberschool, so writing down my day activities are usually very short. Does it matter though?

----------


## Cosmo

Not really.. its detail you want to pay attention to - thats what helped me the most.. just try to really get your memory going on picking minor things such as stuff people said to you etc.. plus if you don't have time to go over it all, going over it in your head before you sleep, that also sorta works.. but its not as effective as MasterMind's proper technique.

----------


## XeL

I'm glad someone else is using this technique as well =)

I've been doing this for a few months now, and it's great.

----------


## MasterMind

My dream was even too vivid this night :O My school looked exactly as I remember it and when I looked at my hand it had 5 fingers and looked perfectly normal :O I think I was conscious in my dream but it was too real for me to understand that it was a dream ...

I need to find a better realitycheck xD

----------


## XeL

My suggestions is that you focus on the reality check itself, rather than working on changing your reality test method. 

The idea of a reality check is to question your surroundings, not perform a mindless action (such as counting your fingers).

----------


## MasterMind

> My suggestions is that you focus on the reality check itself, rather than working on changing your reality test method. 
> 
> The idea of a reality check is to question your surroundings, not perform a mindless action (such as counting your fingers).



-.-

----------


## XeL

I beg your pardon?

----------


## MasterMind

I really did focused on the reality check in this dream, but the dream was to real and my realitycheck isn't just a mindless action it have worked everytime except this one :S
Nice that you are swedish  :smiley:  me too Hej hej xD

----------


## starzandstripes

I really like the idea presented in this thread about recall.  It makes sense to me.  I am going ot give this a try.  It also got me thinking about another potential thing to add since some people alrerady do it this anyway.  I am trying to increase my lucid awareness every day in my waking life.  I wonder if adding these types of memories to the day's recall of events.  In any case though this is a great idea and I am going to apply it.

----------


## MasterMind

> I really like the idea presented in this thread about recall.  It makes sense to me.  I am going ot give this a try.  It also got me thinking about another potential thing to add since some people alrerady do it this anyway.  I am trying to increase my lucid awareness every day in my waking life.  I wonder if adding these types of memories to the day's recall of events.  In any case though this is a great idea and I am going to apply it.



Please do  ::D:  And reply your results x)

----------


## surealization

I got to say this does work. On nights that I've wrote a page long recall of my day, I recalled my dreams in good detail. There was a few nights where I didn't do this and struggled to remember any fragments of my dream. So yeah the technique is awesome  ::D: 
peace

----------


## MasterMind

> I got to say this does work. On nights that I've wrote a page long recall of my day, I recalled my dreams in good detail. There was a few nights where I didn't do this and struggled to remember any fragments of my dream. So yeah the technique is awesome 
> peace



I'm so glad to hear that, I have noticed that too  :smiley:  I hope this will help more people =D
and surealization you will soon notice that you are more aware in your dreams and that you even start to notice your micro awakenings, I did.

----------


## MasterMind

Ok I'm going to start a poll in a new thread and I will write down the technique in more detail. See you there  :smiley:

----------


## suntok123

Okay...so...I've read all the posts in all pages here. And I must say...it worked on everyone! So this gave me another positive chance. I am going to do this starting this night, and I hope I'll recall my dreams with success. I am having a hard time in dream recalling recently.

So how do you exactly do this? Write down all the events you can remember that happened throughout the day on a paper? What if you can't remember some things that happened and was not able to write it down?

----------


## Fergie1

I started doing this a few days ago as I barely remembered 1 dream a night prior to starting this. I go over my day in detail in my head once or twice before going to sleep and since then my recall has increased from remembering no dreams or bits of 1 to maybe about 6 dreams in detail every night.  ::D: 
Thank you very much OP for posting this.  :smiley:

----------


## hobbit

I'm gonna try this tonight!
My dream recall is horrible and I can hardly remember one dream a week.

----------


## hobbit

> I'm gonna try this tonight!
> My dream recall is horrible and I can hardly remember one dream a week.



Well, I tried this yesterday.
I wrote down with as much detail I could my entire day up until starting to write the summary.
And I was also gonna wake myself up after about 5hrs to try CAN-WILD.
When my alarm woke me up at 06:00, I grabbed my laptop without exiting my bed, and started the timer (I had prepared it before going to bed, and only needed to wake it up from sleep-mode).
I'm not sure if this ruined any dream recall I might've had, but I couldn't fall asleep before the alarm rang the first time. And then I definitely couldn't fall asleep before the next two alarms. So I gave up because there was a lot of noise from the street, and people started waking up in the rest of the house.
Guess I have to go to sleep earlier so I can wake myself up earlier.
But, back to dream recall.
When I woke up 09:30 in the morning, I almost couldn't remember any dreams at all. Only a fragment from one dream.
But then I decided to stay in bed for a little longer just thinking about the dream, and I actually managed to remember a lot more (still only fragments). After like 20mins of doing this, I could remember fragments from 4 different dream, and I wrote down everything I remembered from the clearest dream I had.
I'm not sure if this was because of MasterMinds technique, but I will try it again tonight and see if I get better results.

----------


## hobbit

I tried it again tonight, but couldn't remember any dreams at all.
But I think it's more likely that I couldn't remember anything because of my failed CAN-WILD attempt rather than the technique not working.
I guess I have to try it and just get a normal nights sleep. Without waking myself up for WILDs of anything.

----------


## VincentNex

I'm going to start using the technique today because it seems to work well, and I'm having trouble remembering dreams lately.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

The other night I was looking for some inspiration to get back into the whole dream scene by upping me recall. I read through all the posts here and was impressed with the high success rate. Ever one for new things I gave it a try that night and when I woke I was +2 dreams (from my previous 0). In the interest of not jumping ahead of myself I tried again the next two nights with a consistent +2 dreams on my recall. Then I had a night where I was too tired to bother with it before bed upon waking I had nothing. Every other day since then my 2 dream recall has been brilliantly consistent and on the money.

So now I have about a week of experience and I am thoroughly impressed by this technique, it definitely works. I like the idea of it too, I don't write it as a journal, but as notes on my day's experiences as I rerun through my entire day from waking up. That's the same as when I wake up I write down notes on my dreams as is common, rather than writing proper journal style dreams down; so it makes sense to just parallel these with notes on the waking hours.

I give this method my support - from no recall for months of laziness to +2 consistently.

----------


## hobbit

I have tried this a few times now, and 'm actually starting to get results.
The only thing is, I've started doing a couple of other things too, so it might be the combination of all of them.
Anyways. I've now three days in a row remembered 3-4 dreams. It's mostly fragments, but I can piece together enough of every dream to get an idea about what happened.
What I've notice though is that:
1) I NEVER remember any dreams when I try to wake myself up during the night.
2) When I wake up in the morning, I usually never remember anything without staying in bed for a while trying to recall what I've dreamed.
3) If I try to WILD during the night and fail (which I do all the time since I haven't really gotten the hang of it yet), I end up not falling completely asleep again at all, and that messes up my dream recall too.

One question though.
When you guys remember your dreams. Do you mostly remember fragments? Or can you remember your entire dream?
Is there anything I should try to remember more of my dreams, or do I just have to continue this and it will help over time?

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

@hobbit
In my experience, if I recall a dream, I recall it fairly well. I remember the key events/plot points that the dream centres around e.g. people, places and significant activities. I totally understand what you mean by fragmentation but by working from key points, the bits in between usually come back to me and I can reform the coherent dream.
Given time your overall recall will improve - fragments of 3-4 dreams a night is really good and will improve probably quite rapidly if you keep up with whatever it is that is working for you.

----------


## marcher22

Hello There! To be short, I will try this out. I had a different method I was going to work on EILD but I'll pass for now. Will post results in the morning.

----------


## Ivi942

I think I'm going to try doing it ^_^ I usually have fairly good dream recall, but it's annoying when the dream is long and I end up forgetting parts of it >_> Also, good idea with voice recording :3

----------


## marcher22

> Hello There! To be short, I will try this out. I had a different method I was going to work on EILD but I'll pass for now. Will post results in the morning.



I tried this and so far, it didn't work but I did wake up EARLY than usual. Lately I've been waking up around 4am ( have no clue why) and can't fall asleep until like 45 mins later. Last night I woke up @ about 3:15am, after lying down in bed at 10:30pm last night. Weird. 

Since I have trouble falling back asleep, so I think that's why I didn't remember anything. I'm going to try again tonight!

----------


## PercyLucid

Good idea!!!!

I'm always looking for room of improvement.  My average varies.  I recall 1-2 dreams each night plus fragments.  Some nights I recall 4-5 dreams.  I had tops (more rarely) of 8 and 9 dreams in a single night)

I will love to increase my stats (which are not bad, but I always like to improve)  I will start a waking journal tonight  :smiley:   I see myself breaking the 9 limit (into double digits recall  ::banana:: )

I do this without clock or unnatural disturbances... In fact, I just wake up myself to write dreams down.

----------


## xFaithfully

Can I type my life's events on my computer?
Or is it better to write them down?

----------


## XeL

Both works, I prefer to keep it in my DJ, though.

----------


## xFaithfully

Thanks. I was thinking of typing it because I don't have any other journal besides my DJ.  :tongue2:

----------


## Dragonworkz

Just found out about this technique. I do have trouble with DR, and usually I only get one a night (I'm striving for 3 or 4 a night)
I'll try out the method. Sounds like a lot of you guys are having success with it.
Hopefully it will get me closer to LDing.  ::D:

----------


## Jayme

I was having trouble with DR lately, barely even remembering one dream. I did this last night. I spent a good 10+ minutes and ended up with a full page on a large sheet of paper (the notebook I decided to use for this is quite big). I went to bed, and woke up around 3 with no success. Figuring this could be a good WBTB type thing I browsed dream views until 5. I had trouble falling asleep, but I did. And when I woke up at 9? I remembered 2, long, vivid dreams!

So yeah, this works. And I love it. I'm going to make it a habit to do this  ::D:

----------


## simm

I find that just keeping a dream journal does this for me.  It got so bad that I got tired of writing them all down and so I stopped doing it.

----------


## Malfunction

i just tried this yesterday, I today I recalled 2-3 dreams. They weren't full dreams (fragments, pretty much), but there definitely was improvement. So yeah, this certainly does seem to work, and I'll keep on it. 

Thanks for sharing this  :smiley:

----------


## smurfman

Life is what we make it to  :smiley:  be happy of your life, and be a glad person every day and take a vacation in the night ? 

im not sure but i think you rhymed

----------


## bored2tears

This idea is worth looking into. I am lucky if I can remember one dream per night...  :tongue2: 

Ok, I am going to try this tonight, and post my results in the morning. If it works, I will love you and I can be your servant in your lucid dreams.  :tongue2:   :tongue2:

----------


## onyxfyre

nice idea!
this would work because when you try to remember what you did that day, your body will try to remember everything you do, including your dreams. Bravo, i should try.

----------


## SillyDreamer

Ummm. I am eagerly waiting for the end of the day. Thx Mastermind

----------


## MasterMind

Glad to help  :smiley:  
This works because instead of letting the brain sort out the memories of the day when you dream, you are doing it before sleep and it is easier to become aware during the dream.

----------


## khd

Trying this tonight, will post a success (gotta believe, right?) sometime tomorrow. Thanks for the great idea.

----------


## SillyDreamer

Wow...it worked for me,  I got 2 LDs last night. Salute u, Mastermind

----------


## MasterMind

> Wow...it worked for me,  I got 2 LDs last night. Salute u, Mastermind



 ::o:  haha nice ! What induction technique did you use ?  :smiley:

----------


## khd

Well, just rolled out of bed about 20 minutes ago and have been trying to remember some of my dreams from last night. I was unable to remember any dreams from the previous nights this week, but I made progress. I was able to recall 3 seperate parts of dreams. I'm not sure if they were all part of the same dream or if they were completely separate, but they all had small details that tied into each other that I can't fully remember. I think I had another dream though, I just can't remember anything about it other than that one person was in it. 

Going from 0 dreams recalled each night to 3 parts the next night sounds like progress to me!

Thanks for the advice,
Hunter

----------


## SillyDreamer

> haha nice ! What induction technique did you use ?



I used WILD with brain strain. After a an LD I got an FA and afterward awakened. I could go back to the same scene with the same WILD. Your technique is going to be my usual routine.

----------


## Ashouren

So many positive replies, definately gonna start a waking life journal, i tried for 1 time, but it didn't work, nothing worked there because of the time difference, but now in my home country I've started recalling fragments of dreams, hope this helps.

----------


## Frishert

This seems to be a really good idea, Mastermind! Like Ashouren said, lots of positive replies; I'm going to try this out.
Should definitely help my recall ^^.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Why haven't I read this thread till now?!  :Cheeky: 

Great idea MasterMind, it Seems like it works for everybody! I have had some bad recall latley so I will definitley start doing this. Will report results tomorrow.

----------


## MasterMind

Like I've said before this is not helping you remember your dreams easier, you remember them because you become more aware in your dreams and therefore you remeber easier. Atleast for me anyway. And when you are more aware of your day you are more aware of your dreams and every induction technique work easier.
Good to know  :smiley:

----------


## Frishert

You're right, I think this 'technique' mainly helps because it makes you more aware of the world around you. This starts in reality (as you write down what happens to you every day) and hopefully this awareness transfers to your dreams. Perhaps you could see it as a continuous RC.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

This techniqe rocks - I remembered about 5 different dreams last night. In one I almost realized it but none the less being more aware of them is gonna help a lot. Thnx for the help MasterMind.

----------


## Ashouren

Wow, everyone's doing so good, for me it's still the same few fragments every couple of days ;? It's a rare thing to remember something for 2 days in a row, then it suddenly dissappears and comes back with no improvement  ::?:  Gotta keep going, maybe it'll start working.

Keep it up everyone  :smiley:

----------


## DreamscapeExplorer

neat idea i think i'll try it!!! very interesting how it seems to work even though it isn't correlated to waking up at all that i can see. lol =P

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... sounds interesting. I'll try it tonight, only problem is I consider those things private and i'm terrible at hiding things. *eyes nosey annoying cousin* well, i'll have a day to think about it, but first i have a few things to take care of...  :split:

----------


## maxihaus

I read about this long ago. What I read was that when you dream you process all the emotions from the past day/week (what needs to be processed) so you are ready to attract new energies/experiences into your life. When you write down this stuff before bed you actually save your mind some time in having to process these memories so you're free to dream more. 

Kinda like freeing up RAM space on your computer/intellect/mind to be used for something else. Or a back-up even.

----------


## Shiroun

Sounds like an interesting idea.
I'm wondering if typing would work as well, because you're still conveying it.
-going to try this out-

----------


## LivingBeyond

Hey MasterMind, just finished reading all the pages of this thread. Seems like a really great idea. I cant wait to try this tomorrow.
Hopefully this will increase my LD chances, I try to go for DILD most of the time, while my 2 total LD's were from WILD by accident.
Along with the poster above, does typing this work just as well as writing on paper?
Thanks alot!

----------


## MasterMind

> Hey MasterMind, just finished reading all the pages of this thread. Seems like a really great idea. I cant wait to try this tomorrow.
> Hopefully this will increase my LD chances, I try to go for DILD most of the time, while my 2 total LD's were from WILD by accident.
> Along with the poster above, does typing this work just as well as writing on paper?
> Thanks alot!



Yeah I type it on the computer  :smiley: 
This works for me, one day just write down your day and fall asleep nomally 
and hopefully you are aware enough to become lucid. (DILD)
Next day do the same thing but before you go to bed do a realitycheck and tell yourself that tonight you will have a lucid dream (MILD)
and on the weekend write down your day as usual and set you alarmclock to wake you up 5 hours later and try to FILD (WILD) 

If you want you can perform realitychecks during the day, but I don't  :smiley:  
The most important is to be AWARE and if you remember your day you ARE.

----------


## Mayatara

> Nice again  yeah it has happend to me too I recorded a dream with in 3 hours of sleep , Maybe we dream more than we think o.O
> It's the beauty of this way to remember dreams, you are not only remember your dreams in the late phase of REM you eventually remember 4-6 dreams and those are some dreams in the early rem sleep  And for some strange reason you wake up after each dream. And that's perfect for deilding which I will try now. Good Night, Sweet dreams!



Yeah, I have been recalling up to 10 dreams per night and the key is to wake up after a few dreams. I don't use any alarm clock, I simply naturally wake up several times during the night, which allows me to write down so many dreams. And unlike the current theory that we dream more in the final stages of sleep, I realize I dream the same ammount during all night. Even lucid dreams are no longer happening just in the morning, but can occur after just 2 hours of sleep. But the first ones of the night are still harder to recall though.

I also want to add that I have not been practicing "day recollection" but I used to do it some time ago and it really helped, so I do recommend it. I needed no paper, just recalled everything in my head before going to sleep. Results not always are immediate, so don't give up.

----------


## SolSlade

Omg omg omg. Trying this tonight but voice recording it in my iPhone. Will post results tomorow.

----------


## hallahill

Tried it tonight, wrote down my day yesterday a few hours before going to sleep. Spent maybe 10-15 minutes on it. Got the same results as most others here, woke up several times after dreams throughout the night  :smiley:  Actually found it a bit annoying with the waking up, but I did remember more I think, especially one dream in much more detail (the latest, Hitman-dream in my DJ). So thanks for a good tip, which seems to work instantly for so many people!

----------


## SolSlade

Didnt work for me, will try again

----------


## hallahill

> Yeah, I have been recalling up to 10 dreams per night and the key is to wake up after a few dreams. I don't use any alarm clock, I simply naturally wake up several times during the night, which allows me to write down so many dreams. And unlike the current theory that we dream more in the final stages of sleep, I realize I dream the same ammount during all night. Even lucid dreams are no longer happening just in the morning, but can occur after just 2 hours of sleep. But the first ones of the night are still harder to recall though.
> 
> I also want to add that I have not been practicing "day recollection" but I used to do it some time ago and it really helped, so I do recommend it. I needed no paper, just recalled everything in my head before going to sleep. Results not always are immediate, so don't give up.



I've read some of your DJ, it's incredible how much you remember. When you do wake up in the middle of night, do you write down dreams then and there? If so, how much? Keywords? I wrote down just a few keywords this night, as I can't see myself staying awake for long periods of time when I wake up like that, loosing sleep and all. But most of the dreams I wrote down keywords from (3-4), I only have small, hazy memories of. Do you spend time trying to remember as much as you can before you go back to sleep?

----------


## WaterDreamer

(Brand new member here, very impressed with this site/forum.  This is my first post... looking forward to learning from / sharing with everyone with similar dream goals!)

I wanted to sincerely thank you MasterMind!  I just recently heard about lucid dreaming... then I researched it in books and online... and I'm exactly 5 nights into building the Dream Recall skills I'll need to move forward.
The first 4 nights I could only remember 1 dream for my dream journal.  But last night I discovered this forum, read this entire thread, took MasterMind's advice and typed my first 'waking journal' entry, very detailed as suggested.  Lo and behold... this morning I remembered 3 dreams!!!  That's a major improvement from 1 to 3, and all I did different was writing what I did yesterday.

Since I'm just starting out, I appreciate your very effective idea, it really encouraged me and made me more determined that I will start to have lucid dreams soon.  Much respect.

----------


## hallahill

Tried yesterday to only go through the day in my head, without writing things down. Didn't seem to have the same effect, or maybe it was only because I was too tired. Going out drinking tonight, but I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## MasterMind

> (Brand new member here, very impressed with this site/forum.  This is my first post... looking forward to learning from / sharing with everyone with similar dream goals!)
> 
> I wanted to sincerely thank you MasterMind!  I just recently heard about lucid dreaming... then I researched it in books and online... and I'm exactly 5 nights into building the Dream Recall skills I'll need to move forward.
> The first 4 nights I could only remember 1 dream for my dream journal.  But last night I discovered this forum, read this entire thread, took MasterMind's advice and typed my first 'waking journal' entry, very detailed as suggested.  Lo and behold... this morning I remembered 3 dreams!!!  That's a major improvement from 1 to 3, and all I did different was writing what I did yesterday.
> 
> Since I'm just starting out, I appreciate your very effective idea, it really encouraged me and made me more determined that I will start to have lucid dreams soon.  Much respect.



Glad that this helped you too  :smiley: 
Another advice  ::D:  If you want to try WILD later on, read about it in the tutorial section and try it out. And when you want to have lucid dream at will and when you understand the WILD try this out:  
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/want-s...n-help-100376/

----------


## SolSlade

Wow, the second time worked like a charm for me. Recalled 3 dreams!!

----------


## Sam1r

Hey
Sounds like a brilliant technique,MasterMind :wink2: 
I'll definitely try this tonight...I'll post the results...
Thanks,
 -Sam

----------


## MasterMind

Great !  :smiley:  Good luck Sam  :wink2:

----------


## silver2k

Hey everyone, 

I've been lurking around here for a couple of weeks but this is my first post.
I have experienced one lucid dream before but i didnt know what it was at that time so i didnt do anything cool but the feeling was just awesome!  :vicious: 
I started my dream journal 1-2 weeks ago and still working on my dream recall. Normally i can only remember one dream per sleep and sometimes none, 
but i used this technique and poof i remembered three dreams last night (2 were related but i believe they were seperate).

So hats off for you mastermind, for this wonderful technique and i hope i can improve on LD'ing alot faster this way,

THANKS!

----------


## WaterDreamer

Thanks again MasterMind!  I'm definitely interested in trying WILD, I will give it a look.  Now that I can remember more than one dream per night, thanks to your idea, I'm looking back through my dream journal to see if I can find any dream signs.  I'm also trying to question reality & perform RCs during the day, so hopefully I'll start doing it in dreams soon.  WILD could be a good one for me because my work shift starts in the afternoon, and I only have class 2 days a week... so most days it doesn't matter if I need to sleep in a little.

Thanks for this advice too, you're awesome!

----------


## hallahill

Of course I can't be sure enough that I can owe it "all" to this technique, but it does seem like the more I write about my day before I go to sleep, the more I'm able to write in my DJ when I wake up. Also, to me it seems important to really think of feelings and details from the day. I've also realised that my wake memory seems to have improved, as I'm able to write a lot more now than in the beginning  :smiley: 

So this morning I woke up a couple of times, and could remember a record total of 5 dreams, where two were _really_ long, vivid and detailed, three were shorter, and I also remembered some more shorter scenes, so we're probably talking 7-8 dreams all in all  ::D:  It's come to the point where I can't write it all down anymore, cause I would be writing for over an hour. So again thanks, MasterMind, I recommend everyone to try this and post their results here.

edit: Btw, the more dreams I remember, the more twisted details I remember too. Some highlights of tonight was Rihanna having a new video where she morphed her shoulders into a cow's ass and back (really disturbing image), a bad guy walking out of the TV and wants to take pictures of us so he can make the stereotypical "psycho wall-of-pictures-altar" you always see in films, me laughing hysterically and making silly jokes while at gunpoint, walking around with my family with nun-chuks in between us etc etc forever...

----------


## Paws

This is a great idea, usually works for me even if I don't write it down but just think to myself.

And if I do it in bed, I usually fall asleep very quickly (less than halfway through remembering my day), which can be good or bad. No need for counting sheep...

----------


## moongrass

thankyou for this idea, I am definitely going to try it.

----------


## SKA

Very clever. I've heard of something like this before.
Can't remember where I read it though.

The idea was that in bed, before falling asleep, you memorise your day by running through it backwards. Try to remember every single experience from the Now to the start of your day.
Having thought over your day is believed to take concern about those experiences away, creating new space for new memories of new experiences.

I should try that tonight. Right after some Yoga. =)

----------


## XeL

> Very clever. I've heard of something like this before.
> Can't remember where I read it though.



The tibetan yogas of dream and sleep?

----------


## Marlowe

Thanks for this!

I did this last night and had 2 dreams, 2 WILDS, and 1 FA  :wink2:

----------


## mazillion

YES!!! YES! YESS! I tried this yesterday and i remembered 2 dreams! One was mildly vivid and the other was vague. this is an extreme improvement for me because 2 days ago i had ZERO DREAM RECALL. This really works, i have never remembered more than one dream in a night before. whoa.
BTW- i am new to this

----------


## MasterMind

Woah! I've been away from this site a long time now, and I am amazed that this thread still is one of the top threads in the Dream Sign and Recall section! I am glad to see that this still helping people who struggling with their dream recall. 
Btw I just bought the pillow that has built in speakers and I am pracctising Yoga Nidra for the moment and I had my first WILD without WBTB last night, just a short one, but enough to make me happy  ::D:  But tonight I am gonna try the new pillow yay!

Looks like dreamviews even have made a new section to walking journals  ::D:  which is good because now everyone can do it while visiting dreamviews.
Good Night and Sweet Dreams!  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## diert

> Well, I'll try, try again I guess. 
> 
> I've also been drinking apple juice before bed because I read it gives you vivid dreams but that doesn't work either.



You have to drink it later in the night , like sleep 6 hours, wake up , drink , sleep 2 hours 
this works for me anyway

----------


## mcwillis

Dear Mastermind,

Your method is a variation of an ancient buddhist technique for lucid dreaming that comes highly recommended by famous people such as Rudolf Steiner, Dion Fortune & Aleister Crowley.

*Sammaspati*

The procedure is as follows: before getting into bed for the night, take up a comfortable meditation posture, in which the spine should be straight and upright. You should not lock your muscles in any way, you should maintain the posture anyway without effort. You should sit on a firm service e.g. the floor or a chair – I do not recommend your bed itself. If you are not a seasoned yoga practitioner, you should avoid the difficult "asanas", and sit in the "Easy Posture" i.e. simple cross-legs. Alternatively, you may take a chair or stool and sit in the so-called "Egyptian Position", also known as the "God-position" in Thelema and in the Aurum Solis: i.e. sit upright with the legs together uncrossed, hands resting on thighs. Allow the back of the neck to lengthen and the chin to drop down. Take some moments to consciously relax, by bringing your awareness to each part of your body in turn and allowing your muscles to release. Breathe naturally. Once you feel that you have relaxed you can proceed to the next step.

Starting with the present moment visualise your entire day backwards.  Continue with this backward-visualisation throughout the events of that day. You should aim to observe these mental pictures with detachment, as if they had in fact happened to someone else. Moreover, your visualisation should be a complete sequence, and not a series of connected images. Your visualisation should go back as far as you can remember, which includes the contents of your previous night’s dreams.

This is also the method of 'Recapitulation' that the Mexican sorceror Don Juan taught North American student Carlos Casteneda.

----------


## MasterMind

> Dear Mastermind,
> 
> Your method is a variation of an ancient buddhist technique for lucid dreaming that comes highly recommended by famous people such as Rudolf Steiner, Dion Fortune & Aleister Crowley.
> 
> *Sammaspati*
> 
> The procedure is as follows: before getting into bed for the night, take up a comfortable meditation posture, in which the spine should be straight and upright. You should not lock your muscles in any way, you should maintain the posture anyway without effort. You should sit on a firm service e.g. the floor or a chair – I do not recommend your bed itself. If you are not a seasoned yoga practitioner, you should avoid the difficult "asanas", and sit in the "Easy Posture" i.e. simple cross-legs. Alternatively, you may take a chair or stool and sit in the so-called "Egyptian Position", also known as the "God-position" in Thelema and in the Aurum Solis: i.e. sit upright with the legs together uncrossed, hands resting on thighs. Allow the back of the neck to lengthen and the chin to drop down. Take some moments to consciously relax, by bringing your awareness to each part of your body in turn and allowing your muscles to release. Breathe naturally. Once you feel that you have relaxed you can proceed to the next step.
> 
> Starting with the present moment visualise your entire day backwards.  Continue with this backward-visualisation throughout the events of that day. You should aim to observe these mental pictures with detachment, as if they had in fact happened to someone else. Moreover, your visualisation should be a complete sequence, and not a series of connected images. Your visualisation should go back as far as you can remember, which includes the contents of your previous night’s dreams.
> ...



o.O You are really well-read mcwillis  ::D:  Thanks for that information, I will try that tonight.

----------


## mcwillis

> o.O You are really well-read mcwillis  Thanks for that information, I will try that tonight.



You are right, I do study a lot  ::D:

----------


## Und3rP4rr

In bed last night, I went over my dream, very very detailed, running through it backward. I found that multiple times that night, I was up tossing and turning, semi consciouss, continually awake like an insomniac (I'm not) and NO dream recall.  Haven't had a good dream in awhile.  I also used a subliminal imaging video that gave me a lucid dream the first time I used it, but that was a little while ago.  I'll try writing it down before bed tonight...

----------


## MrTransitory

Haven't read through this thread; however, I shall add that if you prevent yourself from watching TV or playing computer games before sleeping, that it may have a similar beneficial effect.

----------


## moongrass

> Haven't read through this thread; however, I shall add that if you prevent yourself from watching TV or playing computer games before sleeping, that it may have a similar beneficial effect.



Are you sure? There is a lot of studies that prove video games can improve your dream recall.

----------


## MrTransitory

> Are you sure? There is a lot of studies that prove video games can improve your dream recall.



Just going by personal experience. I can't comment on certainty.

----------


## moongrass

Oh, ok. I was not trying to argue just curious. I have found video games help sometimes so I was wondering if it was better to play them earlier in the day or closer to night?

----------


## The Cusp

I think there might be something to this method.  When I fall behind in updating my dream journal and have too many dreams stored in my memory, it hinders my dream recall.  I don't start remembering new dreams until I get the old ones out of the way.

----------


## MasterMind

I think I know another reason to why this method work so well. I just read a book about how the memory and the brain works and it said that "visual thinking when you are not asleep results in the ability to operate the (images) you see in your dreams intentionally. And that visual thinking is exactly what you do when you try to remember your day and possibly make the dream control improve also. 
Just wanted to share this information with you guys  :smiley:

----------


## moongrass

> I think I know another reason to why this method work so well. I just read a book about how the memory and the brain works and it said that "visual thinking when you are not asleep results in the ability to operate the (images) you see in your dreams intentionally. And that visual thinking is exactly what you do when you try to remember your day and possibly make the dream control improve also. 
> Just wanted to share this information with you guys



That is very interesting. Where did you read it?

----------


## MasterMind

Haha well the source of this information is totally off topic ^^ 
I am learning to improve my memory with the help of an internet course and in the manual, that i had to read before starting with the lesson, contained much information about how the brain and memory works and operate. and yeah that's were I read it and it also said that scientist who study the subject Parapsychology believes in lucid dreaming as mush as they believe in gravity ^^

----------


## moongrass

> Haha well the source of this information is totally off topic ^^ 
> I am learning to improve my memory with the help of an internet course and in the manual, that i had to read before starting with the lesson, contained much information about how the brain and memory works and operate. and yeah that's were I read it and it also said that scientist who study the subject Parapsychology believes in lucid dreaming as mush as they believe in gravity ^^



ok, thankyou. I find that very interesting.

----------


## NatDug

sorry if this has been mentioned. I havent read the whole thread.

I write much better and quicker and think better on the laptop, Would the technique work if i wrote the day down on a laptop next to my bed?

----------


## MasterMind

> sorry if this has been mentioned. I havent read the whole thread.
> 
> I write much better and quicker and think better on the laptop, Would the technique work if i wrote the day down on a laptop next to my bed?



Yeah, that is what I do. Just try to remember your day with your minds eye.

----------


## Scratch

I tried this last night and it seems it worked!
I did have  DJ long ago, but then I was frustrated and gave up, so now I said it's a good time to start a new one since it's a new year and all that. Usually I don't remember any dreams unless I wake upin the night or really try to.
So in the first night (before trying this) I remembered one longer fragment and three shorter ones -> a bit mroe than a written page.
Then yesterday I did the WJ thingy, and also copied those 4 dreams on my computer before going to sleep. I woke up at 5,6,7, and 8:30 and during the night I remembered one dream, and then in the morning I started to write another fragment and remembered three more, so five in total (but two of them could be from the same dream, but I'm not sure). But the point is that writing it I realized in the first night I had written more than a page and then last night I wrote two and a half, which is double.

I can only compare it to one previous night, so I can't tell how much it worked, but it definitely did. I hated the idea of having a WJ but if it helps I'll have to get used to it.  :tongue2:

----------


## MasterMind

Scratch  :smiley:  You dont even have to write it down, you can just visualize it vivid in your head.

----------


## NatDug

doing it tonight =P , Ill tell you if i get a dream  ::D:

----------


## Scratch

> Scratch  You dont even have to write it down, you can just visualize it vivid in your head.



Hmm, maybe. I'm going to keep writing it though, at least for this week while I'm still on holidays and have enough time, because it seems to be working and I don't want to ruin it just because of laziness. Last night I remembered 3 dreams and 2 fragments by the way, which was three pages, so still a lot more than the previous night.  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

> Hmm, maybe. I'm going to keep writing it though, at least for this week while I'm still on holidays and have enough time, because it seems to be working and I don't want to ruin it just because of laziness. Last night I remembered 3 dreams and 2 fragments by the way, which was three pages, so still a lot more than the previous night.



Well done = ) When you are more aware of your dreams you will soon become lucid without realitychecks and be aware of your microawakenings you have in the night. 
That is because dreams is a way to the brain to sort out memorys that you had in the day. But if you kind of do it yourself, which you do when you do this method, the brain does that much easier and you become more AWARE. I don't know if this is correct, but I have a notebook where I write down my results and thoughts in about lucid dreaming and this is just what I think  :smiley:

----------


## NatDug

From having no dreams in 3/4 weeks, 4 in a row =P Thanks!

----------


## MasterMind

> From having no dreams in 3/4 weeks, 4 in a row =P Thanks!



 ::o:  haha good job, but this almost seems to be too good to be true right?  ::D:

----------


## NatDug

By 4 in a row i meant over 4 days, 1 dream day  ::D:  not in chain over 1 night. 
But still its awsome having a dream  :smiley:  , tonights one was skydiving and a fight on a plane, Which is awsome. Shame no lucid :9

----------


## MasterMind

> By 4 in a row i meant over 4 days, 1 dream day  not in chain over 1 night. 
> But still its awsome having a dream  , tonights one was skydiving and a fight on a plane, Which is awsome. Shame no lucid :9



It doesn't matter, if you keep on doing this, you soon will have a lucid dream.

----------


## NatDug

Thanks! I hope so. Just going for a DILD then hope to progress from there seems to be my safest bet =)

----------


## GuyCecil

Just wanted to say thanks a million for this technique. Yesterday I only got a small dream fragment of one dream and a sentence of another dream. Today, after trying this out?


*Spoiler* for _woah_: 



I was at my church, at least I had the feeling it was, but it was huge and hard to navigate and I didn't recognize any of the rooms. I don't remember any details about the rooms except they were very large and mostly white. In fact the worship center may have been from an old church I went to years ago. I was walking through the church with a specific destination in mind, a room where I was going to help clean, and getting annoyed at how many of the doors had alarms. Two teenage girls offered to guide me through the church. I recognized them as the twin bodyguards from a game I've been playing. I took them up on their offer. I got there and started vaccuming. I recognized the red vaccum cleaners from my current church. The janitor asked, or challenged? me to do a sermon in a few minutes.

Possibly Dream 2, but the setting is the same church so I don't think so.

I was also talking in a booth with a guy who was inviting me to work out or something tonight, but I told them I had a Bible study even though I wasn't sure what I was going to do. Actually I was trying to watch something while he was talking to me so it was hard to formulate a response.

Dream 2. This doesn't take place in the Team Fortress 2 universe or style or anything, it was very much like real life except the very last bit. That Defense Day thing is really out-of-place. I'm also somewhat worried about why my mind is trying to get me to drink pee.

It was "Defense Day", so all classes (TF2) got double defense. I thought there must have been an Attack Day or something before this. I was trying to figure out what classes will have the most overpowered advantages. There was a yellow soap-textured liquid in dispensers that when poured into anything made it very sweet and lemon-flavored. Just before this is where the apples came in. I picked up apples, green apples, green plastic apples. Another person was with me, I think he was overweight, and we were competing in some way with picking up this stuff. Possibly to make this liquid in other flavors. While I was doing this, I was outside during the day just outside a building. The building had two pillars in front of the entrance. There was grass surrounding an empty parking lot.

Then we went into a building and I looked around. The interior reminded me of a chemistry classroom. The other guy and I wandered around for a bit and I decided to try some of the yellow liquid with some water so I poured them in a cup (the yellow liquid came from a dispenser near a sink). As soon as I took a taste someone yelled at me to stop. I was sure it was because I had just drank soap, but it was because the race was starting. Just for a moment I heard of another liquid that worked the same way as the yellow, but was green and lime-flavored. We went into another room which I can only describe as normal with warm colors. I was going to race with another dude on a raised wooden platform. There were two yellow fish on my platform I wasn't supposed to squish but it was hard because you basically had to lie on your stomach. (The Freud inside me is laughing) They weren't on my opponent's platform. The race was weird because instead of going as fast as possible, you're not allowed to go past two colored guides that glide past you also on rails. I don't know if I kept behind the guide but the race was over in an instant, even though the timer that appeared at the top of my view said fourteen seconds or something. I won. I remembered other people racing this way too... *Flashback of some sort ---> I even saw myself watching the two competitors from an outside perspective. I also saw one of the competitors go flying off the rails at the end (winner or loser, unsure) only to fly back in the opposite direction on more rails I didn't notice. The referee made a comment about it.*

I get the feeling the next part come right after this last part, so it may be separate dreams, but the environment, characters, and everything is different so I dunno. Dream 3.

There's a small stage with Miis on it playing music (VERY small stage, like the size of your hand), and the top-down view of a bridge going over an area presumably with attractions in it. Mah bro and I were at a Best Buy-sponsored sports and concert thingy. The band played bad country music and my left side started to hurt. I noticed the lead signer was bent way over to the right, so I figured that was why. I begged him to get us away from the stage because my left ribs were really in a lot of pain by now. I wake up.




Seriously, this is so much more than I was expecting for my second try. Thanks so much!

----------


## fzongqvxp

Holy hell. I tried this technique last night and remembered two page-and-a-half-long dreams and six paragraph-long ones. :Eek: 

And yeah, I woke up four hours after falling sleep.

I will definately try this more in the future

----------


## moongrass

> Holy hell. I tried this technique last night and remembered two page-and-a-half-long dreams and six paragraph-long ones.



That is a lot, what do you normally remember?

----------


## Raspberry

Is this placebo? I used to do this, but it was before I knew about lucid dreaming and I'm not sure if it had much effect on my dreams.

----------


## XeL

> Is this placebo? I used to do this, but it was before I knew about lucid dreaming and I'm not sure if it had much effect on my dreams.



It's not placebo. Practitioners of the buddhist bön tradition dream yoga use something similar.

----------


## fzongqvxp

> That is a lot, what do you normally remember?



usually one or two page long ones and a few fragments.

ALSO, last night I took down FIVE FULL PAGES of dreams using this method, including a lucid. Kudos on this incredible technique

----------


## Raotrux

Hey, this is my first post at DV..

I've just recently got interested in Lucid Dreaming.. I'm pretty sure I've never had one.. (there was one time where I MIGHT have, but I can't remember for sure...) Anyways, haing a Lucid Dream is my goal for now so I just started with Masterminds Waking and Dreaming journal technique. I usually don't have very good dream recall but after writing down everything that happened last night, I was able to remember a lot of one dream and then a very brief fragment of a second. It's not much, but it's more then I usually have.

Anyways, I'm going to keep trying this and hope for the best..

----------


## aLucidSkater

I am definitely trying this, Thanks.  :smiley: 

Okay i wrote the main parts of my day now and it is a LOOOOOT of writing. I hope my DJ, someday, would have as much as writing as my WL. xP

----------


## Stratos11

Sounds interesting.I will try this tonight

----------


## Raotrux

This is the second night I've done a Waking and Dreaming Journal. The first night I did this, I remembered 2 or 3 dreams, can't remember for sure. Last night, I remembered 5. I went to sleep and woke up 4 hours later (at 4:30ish, and not to an alarm clock or anything) and wrote down 2 of my dreams. Then when I woke up in the morning I remembered another one. Within 20-30 minutes of getting out of my bed, I remembered 2 more of my dreams. One isn't very long and the other one is decent length.

I have to say. I'm surprised with the instant results. Just from the first night, I noticed a huge improvement in my dream recall and last night just confirmed that. I used to only remember a dream or two once or twice a week. Now it's 3-5 a night. Thanks for the idea Mastermind!  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

WOA it looks like this method still are working for many people.
But I just want to tell you another thing I don't write down my dreams anymore and I don't use this method anymore. I dont reality check and I dont WBTB (well I do, but not with an alarmclock) I don't suggest that you should do this instead only that you can try it out because it works very often for me.

MILD/DEILD

Go to bed clear your thoughts and feel happy, then say to yourself you don't have to believe it but feel HAPPY (this doesn't seem to work when I'm in the wrong mood) 
now say to yourself inyour native language "I am aware of when I have awakened, I have closed eyes and I am lying completely still. And fall asleep and suddenly realise that you are awake, with your eyes closed and then you feel vibbrations like your body is falling asleep and then BAM you are in a dream. you feel it. It's dreamlike for me anyway. Sometimes this works sometimes it doesn't but it works 100% when I feel happy before falling asleep. these lucid dreams last for (dreamtime) 10 minutes then I woke up and DEILD and I am back in the dream. This have only worked for me from Monday to Friday never in the weekend :/ If it doesn't work for you try it for some days more then you can stop and try something else, but this is my dream at will method, I really don't but I atleast know that I will have 5 chances each week to lucid dream. For you guys who still want to realitycheck and all that the dayjournal method is very helpful. yeha that's all bye and good luck.

----------


## aLucidSkater

I thought this was just help with dream recall. I didn't know it helps induce LD?

----------


## Stratos11

Well I have to say thanks for this method because it helped me get from 1-3 boring dreams to 3-5 movie-like dreams with an amazing scenario.Last night I had a fight on a helicopter and i was controling a Godzilla sized robot in the next dream.Really cool technique.

----------


## MasterMind

> Well I have to say thanks for this method because it helped me get from 1-3 boring dreams to 3-5 movie-like dreams with an amazing scenario.Last night I had a fight on a helicopter and i was controling a Godzilla sized robot in the next dream.Really cool technique.



Sounds awesome! Did it felt real or dreamlike but you were aware?
Because my goal is to make the dream feel exactly like reality, now they only feel like a vivid movie that I controll.

----------


## Stratos11

> Sounds awesome! Did it felt real or dreamlike but you were aware?
> Because my goal is to make the dream feel exactly like reality, now they only feel like a vivid movie that I controll.



It felt real as long as I was inside the dream but my recall of it is dreamy.I clearly remember looking at the sea and it was more real than the sea when I am awake even though the sea had a curve like Earth was a small planet.

----------


## iibdwnm

No matter what I do, I just can't remember any dream, whether I use this technique or any other. Woke up at night, but weren't able to remember any dream. Tried to remain as still in bed as possible.  Did waking journal + lucid dreaming video (they say they remember many drems when they do that) + said to myself I'm going to remember my dreams. Nothing helps. Any ideas?

----------


## MasterMind

> No matter what I do, I just can't remember any dream, whether I use this technique or any other. Woke up at night, but weren't able to remember any dream. Tried to remain as still in bed as possible.  Did waking journal + lucid dreaming video (they say they remember many drems when they do that) + said to myself I'm going to remember my dreams. Nothing helps. Any ideas?



You can try a WBTB that's what I used to do when I tried to remember my dreams the first time. Set an alarmclock to wake you up during the night and grab a pen and write down every fragment of any dreams that you can remember. If you sleep 5 hours and then WBTB you sould be able to remember something =)

----------


## iibdwnm

Did WBTB the day before yesterday, but were't able to remember anything  :Sad:

----------


## Rubrica

I just wanted to thank you for this technique; using it, I remembered my first dream in the past year or so. True, it was only about 20 minutes long, but it's welcome.  :smiley:

----------


## Kling

I tried this method yesterday, but instead of writing it down, I said it in my mind some hours before going to sleep. I'm not really sure if I had one or several dreams, but when waking up, I remembered the dream(s) much better than I usually do. I'm going to try writing the day in DreamJournal and see if that will improve the result. Thanks a lot for sharing this method with us!  :smiley:

----------


## branpera

This method has definitely worked for me I could see a definite improvement in my dream recall, thanks so much!  I wrote down my day right before going to sleep It was about 3 pages and wala I had 1 and a half good sized pages of dreams...  I would have had more if I was able to wake myself up and wright my dreams down in the middle of the night but sometimes I'm too lazy.

----------


## Lorgarn

I juste came across this thread. I am not sure if I understand correctly. Basically you keep (or kept in masterminds case) a second jounal, recording whatever happend to you during the day before you go to sleep. How much do you record? What are the issues you concentrate on?
Regards
Lorgarn

----------


## branpera

Basically what worked for me lorgarn I just wrote down as much as I could think of main events that happened in my day in order and some conversations I could recall as well.  Wright down what you feel is important the more you try to remember the more this technique will work.

----------


## Kling

I read somewhere that the more details you include in your day journal, the more details you will be remembering in your dream. I get more details from my dreams now than I got before. I really think you should give it a try Lorgarn.

----------


## Erii

I'll start doing this~

----------


## Lorgarn

I have tried it for a couple of days but does not seem to increase my recall. But as it was pointed out in another tread, trying to WILD directly when going to bed might interfere with your recall ability. I did not WILD attempt and had a recall this morning, but it might be a coincidence. Hope this is not off-topic.

Regards
Lorgarn

----------


## Alexm309

This idea is actually fascinating. Since I am no psychologist, I've been thinking up all sorts of questions (before even trying it! haha, Which I will do tonight!) like "How are we supposed to be able to recall our dreams in full detail, if we cannot even remember our day in any such detail?" and following that, "can memory and recall of daily life physically be improved? of dreams too? or is it we're not paying close enough attention?" "If its possible, is improving daily recall going to help improve dream recall?" What do you guys think?

----------


## Littleshogunn

I hate writing stuff down so, I'm going to try goin over my day in heaps of detail in my head for a couple of days and try writing it down for a couple of days to compare. I will post my results  ::D:

----------


## SwampWhompa

Super thanks man! I rarely remember any of my dreams, but last night, after this, I was able to recall 3! 3!!!!  They were only short dreams, but this is big progress for me. Much thanks  :smiley:

----------


## WaterDreamer

> This idea is actually fascinating. Since I am no psychologist, I've been thinking up all sorts of questions (before even trying it! haha, Which I will do tonight!) like "How are we supposed to be able to recall our dreams in full detail, if we cannot even remember our day in any such detail?" and following that, "can memory and recall of daily life physically be improved? of dreams too? or is it we're not paying close enough attention?" "If its possible, is improving daily recall going to help improve dream recall?" What do you guys think?



Very insightful and probing questions, you sure got me thinking!

----------


## Vertebrate

I think I am going to start doing this. Today I realized that I remembered a lot of details of things I did after I woke up, but not much after I got back and started wasting time on the internet. 

Here's my first entry, is it too detailed?




```
Woke up after noon: 12:15ish.
Stood around a little while recalling more details of dreams.

Went to frank's. Got chicken tenders and beer battered fries.
I got two ketchup cups and one with barbequeue. I left my tray
in the way of the BBQ sauce and this guy and girl both needed 
to get it at the same time as me, so it was a little awkward.
Sat in the far southwest corner booth. Tom & Jerry was on TV. 
These two guys were sitting to my left and were talking about
it as well. They showed a couple episodes, one with the little
duck and the other with a baby dog.

It was an uneventful walk back to my dorm. Until I saw Kate. She
had just gotten off of class, and we were walking at the same
speed such that we walked into Tripp at the same time. She was
wearing her usual hat and scarf, but she had these big purple
sunglasses on. Some guy I didn't know commented on them "Nice 
shades" he said. She replied "Thanks!!~ They were from my
Grandma!" I said "No way your grandma?" We continued to walk to
the building. I told her I had class to go to in an hour or so.
She was done. We disagreed which door to go into, and I ended up
influencing the decision to go into the BoHi door. She made a 
comment on it being BoHi, I said "Yeah I read your emails!" We
went our seperate ways.

I spent about 15 minutes reading email and replying to my project
partner. I then realized that I had forgotten about my lab, and
then quickly printed and downloaded it. I did the prelab quickly.

I left for the lab, and ended up waiting for several minutes on
my way to the engineering building. I took the usual route.

I got to lab early, at about 2:15 PM. I waited a few minutes for
the TA to open the door. I talked with Ka for a minute and some
other people about the prelab. I was unsure of my answer, but
it was correct.

The TA went over our lab in a funny accent as usual. He said the
lab record was 26 minutes. We finished in 18 and set that MOFO.

After leaving I told the TA I thought we had several weeks before
the next lab. I am not so sure now.

I went straight home the same way I came. I was able to cross
both university and johnson without much wait. As I walk upstairs
I checked to see if Kate's door was open. It wasn't. 

Once I got into my room I left the door open for a while while I
browsed the web. I lost track of time. I mostly browsed DV and
talked on DV chat. I spent some time browsing 4chan after I 
closed my door. Thought about fapping. Didn't. Mostly stumbled.

I exchanged some texts with Clark, and then he came over at like
7:30 and we went to carson's. We both got nachos, mine had guac,
jalapenos, lettuce, and tomatoes. I drank Squirt, Clark said that
Squirt has no flavor. We talked about math some. Clark's friend
Mitch was there as we were leaving. Dude is weird. I also told
clark about the pizza guy who was delivering to 1650 kronshage.

We watched some family guy, american dad, and then the daily show
and colbert report. Nothing was on after that, and then clark
left at like 12:00. I browsed /b/ most of the time.

At 12:25 I stopped watching futurama and browsing 4chan and went
to carson's and bought honey roasted panuts and kettle cooked 
chips.

I got back at 12:30 AM, did some browsing on DV. Then I started
this entry. My first entry.
```


Probably doesn't make much sense. I wrote it for me  :tongue2: 


Edit: Didn't remember anything last night >_>

----------


## SwampWhompa

I don't think detail has too much too do with it. I've had really vague ones were I just go over it in my head, and foot-notes help me remember the details, and I've had a few 3 pagers. As long as you are remembering everything important in your day, it's level of detail doesn't have to be too ginormous.

----------


## ElMareci

Oh.  My.  Gosh.  
It all makes sense now!!   ::o: 
Sometimes I can remember 3+ dreams per night.
Sometimes I can't remember even one.
Okay, so ever since I was in elementary school I've kept a journal and I still do.
But I just realized that every time I journal before I go to sleep, those are the nights I remember my dreams, and the days that I forget to journal are the nights that I don't remember any dreams.
I am soooo journaling every night after reading this!!! Thank you so much!!!   ::banana::

----------


## Betropper

This is AMAZING!!!!
First night, nothing.
Second night, there dreams. I usually remember one a MONTH.
Thanks so much!!

----------


## willeex

I've had trouble to remember my dreams lately, from remembering 4-5 dreams per night.
I'll definitely try this method, thanks.

----------


## formerstoner

I tried this and it works great Thanks! Cool technique  :tongue2:

----------


## ThatOneGuy

i haven't bin able to remember ANY dreams for as long as i can remember, which as you can imagine would greatly effect trying to lucid dream  :Cheeky:  so I'm going to try this tomorrow, i would tonight but all my day consisted of was waking up with a hangover and playing halo  :Eek:

----------


## Mancon

I always do this when I get into a dry spell. This always break me out of it  :smiley:  Thank you MasterMind!

----------


## Kenneth

I don't think so that it will be helpful to remember the dreams.
But i will try it to remember the dreams because i am really want to know about the dreams information.

----------


## robrg1836

This was very informative.  Great thread...

----------


## Wool

Dehär måste man ju bara pröva.

----------


## Julebrygd

This sounds interesting, after a little rough patch in my private life recently i started keeping a normal journal but i haven't typed in it the last few days since it has gotten better instead i have been focusing on making my DJ but i guess i can combine the 2 of them and see what kind of effect it has. Thanks for the tip!

----------


## mrbambocha

> Dehär måste man ju bara pröva.



 Det lär vi göra!

----------


## Brad7769

I tried this yesterday, before I went to bed i wrote a 3 page detailed log of my day. I couldn't remember any dreams this morning but I will keep trying this because i felt better after i did this kinda like a load off my mind. Im sure my dream recall will get beeter after doing this a few times i will update it tommorow thanks.

----------


## redking

> The last night I just tried a new way to remember my dreams, and when I woke up I almost remembered my vivid dreams instantly. I actually had a lucid dream to, but not for very long because I didn't take my time to stabilize it.
> Anyway the day before that I had did something that I don't usually do. When I came home from school I wrote down my events that day, my waking life so to speak, almost like a diary, but not really. I wrote downthe most important things like some conversations, events, thoughts etc. 
> 
> Here is what I wrote: 
> 
> This day I woke up around 6.46 am then I went down and ate breakfast.
> My dad asked worried "How are you today ?". I just answered that I was really tired. After that I went up to my room and were stressed of not having enough time to write down my dreams in my dreamjournal then I got dressed. I rushed downstairs, told my mom that I were in a hurry because I didn't want to miss the bus. I walked quickly to the busstation, but the bus came 4 minutes later so it was cool. On the bus I met Tom Isgren my old classmate from Lindeborg school. I asked him what grade he got on the movie we made together, and he  answered MVG. Then we talked about how much tests we had. When the bus arrived in Davidshall the clock showed 7.50 so it was plenty of time left before we started my next class. On my way to the lockers I were worried that I had forget if we were free or not, so I looked for a computer and I found one but it was broken. Then I saw Johan Holm, my classmate, and I got reliefed. On my way up for the stairs I saw the rest of the class sitting on the steps. At the fourth floor I met Felix and then Teodor came and then David. Then Angelica ran up and was very tired cause of the stairs and she said  
> "My god what I am tired, I went to bed at 3.00 am" and I said "Well, that explains why" and she laughed and she told me that she would laugh the whole day because when she are tired she do.
> Then I had many lessons, Math, Swedish, and Biology (NO). When the schoolday was over I argued with Andriano about lucid dreaming, he tried to convince me that I was just dreaming that I were lucid, then I asked him "You've had a lucid dream right?" yes he said, then I asked "It has to be a proper lucid dream because you are aware of it otherwise you wouldn't remember it that well, but maybe you remember your normal dream to?" and then he said "Yeah, that's true but... are you saying that every dream is lucid?" blabla. then I went home, but I really convinced him there.
> ...



What your doing is working on your memory/recall brain capacity using your waking life. That will reflect on your dream recalls because your developing memory, exercising it.
Good shot, liked your idea.

----------


## Theepicdreamer

I think the reason it makes you wake up when your dreams are transitioning is because you just trained your body to remember everything about the dream. So if the dream starts to change before your very eyes, it will probably destablize and collapse

----------


## covlad96

Woaaahhhhh had 7 dreams after doing this, but only remembered 3 when the morning came. I woke up after each dream remembering them clearly but was too tired to write them down, i wish I had now. I shall continue to do this thanks!

----------


## redking

Well, regarding the technique described here, it´s all good. 

Just want to share that for me if i keep aware all day long i´m positive that i´ll recall 3 to 4 dreams per day (my average).

Also chocolate before bed increases the vivid characteristic of my dreams....

----------


## Pops715

I'm going to give this a try. All my life I've been able to remember at least one or two dreams every night. But lately it's like my dream recall switch has been turned off. I've tried Vitamin B6, chocolate, bananas, apple juice, cheese (not all on the same night) and even binaural and isochronic beats. But nothing seems to help. I don't know if it's stress from trying so hard to have a lucid dream (I've only had three) or what but it's driving me crazy!

----------


## Bigpun

ima try this tonight i might try it with wbtb, i give u the result tomorrow.

----------


## CloudArchitect

This is such a good idea, I'm gonna give this a go tonight defo!

----------


## Bigpun

well sorry to get back to u soo late, but i did it and i had like 5 or 6 dreams and i even lucid in one of them soo this is pretty powerful shit but i stopped after the first night cause of lazyness and wasn't so motivated, but going do it again tonight and rest of the weak

----------


## Patrick

Great idea, it's great that so many people are finding success with it. I would imagine that it works because being especially mindful of your thoughts and experiences in day-to-day life helps enhance your dreaming experiences also.

----------


## MysticalSophie

Very nice idea.  :wink2: 
I have a waking journal but it's not so objetive as yours. On my journal I take all my dairy highlights and write some subjetive stuff in the middle. Maybe I should give more space to the real objetive aspects of my life.  :wink2:  

I use to write at night, before I go to bed, but maybe I should try a bit earlier, just to give more time to my brain to clean the ideas.

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

This is my first post on this form in a number of years.

I was just scrolling through these pages wednesday night and discovered this post. I decided to give it a try i was a bit reluctant but that night i had 3 dreams including 1 lucid. I thought this was pretty amazing since I have had a dry spell in remembering dreams for a long time. I then tried again last night this time i had 4 dreams all quite vivid. Im gonna try again tonight but so far this technique has been amazing!!

----------


## demoo

> I will definitely continue with this recall technique.
> I have allways wondered how a person can remember 5-7 dreams per night? And how do they know that it's one, two dreams and not just one dream.



It is hard to say whether a scenes are from one dream or separate ones. When I wake up I usually have a good idea which pieces fit together and which belong to different dreams.

I would say the nature of dreams, fading in and out of dream worlds, makes it harder to know this for sure.

----------


## Bigpun

i think it kinda goes with the technique being aware all day like instead writing down in ur journal, be aware your surrounding throughout the day and remember everything in ur head, so it would follows throughout ur dream. witch would cause in increase in vivid and dream recall

----------


## Nhuc

I also find that when I'm working on a new piece of writing, since i wrap stories around past situations and ideas in my life, i remember my dreams much better. Actually Just probing these forums and replying to a few threads such as this, will help out my recall on some level.

----------


## Circa

I've been trying this the last couple of nights and it actually seems to be working well i've been remembering much much MUCH more of my dream[s] now  ::D:

----------


## Brigid

Hmm, this is a cool idea. I'm going to try it.  :smiley:  I'm always thinking I should keep a diary but then I'm too lazy... but now I have more motivation to do so! I'll let y'all know if anything happens.

----------


## Brigid

Well, it seems to have worked for me, too. At least, it seemed to help last night. Right before I went to sleep I wrote down everything that had happened since I woke up in the morning. This was at around midnight. I woke up at about 3 AM and tried to remember any dreams, but I couldn't. I fell back asleep and woke up at around 5 AM––and this time, I remembered two dreams! So, I wrote those down and went back to sleep. I woke up at around 8 and couldn't remember any more dreams ... Oh well. But at least I remembered two in one night. I'll definitely keep doing this and I'll see what else happens...

Also, quick question ... Maybe someone already asked this, but how long does everyone make their diary entries (about their waking life, I mean)? I wasn't sure how specific I was supposed to get so I kind of went a little overboard. I wrote like, 4 pages. >.< But does it have to be that detailed in order for it to work? Just wondering.  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

I am going to try this after school today! I used to remember two dreams a night, every night, but then I slept over at a friends house and we stayed up late, and now I can only remember less than one a night. I will post tomorrow and tell you how this works!

----------


## moSh

I've been doing this for 2 days, and already saw some results: last night I remembered 3 long dreams instead of my usual 1.

Thanks!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

I totally forgot about this, gonna start keeping a daily diary now.

----------


## Zyangur

I have no recall at all so this might help. At least I will have a journal to write _something_ in. The only thing I remembered last night was "fencing".

----------


## whiterain

> Life, Its not as free as dreams, makes me long for other realities.
> 
> The again, we live with what we have



try not to see them as two seperate things and you might just surprise yourself.

you know that feeling when you are in a dream, doing nothing spectacular at all, perhaps just sitting around with friends, yet everything just seems utterly amazing? well its pretty easy to allow yourself to feel that way in everyday life too as long as you open yourself up to the possibility  :Cheeky:

----------


## xAJx

I'm gonna try this! I won't post it anywhere but I'm gonna keep it store onto my computer, took me like 20 minutes to write down my whole day it was pretty fun looking back at my day I should appreciate my days more. anyways hope this works! :Cheeky:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I will definitely try this tonight. The past 2 nights i have been trying to get my recall to what it used to be. I used to be able to remember between 2 and 5 dreams every night. Now i have to wake up too early in the morning so i don't have as many REM cycles for dreams. Anyway, i was able to remember 1 yesterday and 1 this morning. The details were not that great, but it is an improvement. I did have 1 crazy weekend where i remembered 8 long dreams with significant detail. It was definitely a brain overload trying to write all of those down, haha. I think this technique of writing out my day before going to bed should really give me a boost. Also, it is the weekend, so i will be able to sleep in. =)

I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread yet or not, but another benefit i see of writing your day out before bed is it will help clear your mind. A lot of times, i have a hard time going to sleep because my mind will not shut up. This should get all of the cares and thoughts of the day onto paper or the computer screen and out of my head. This should allow me to stay more focused on remembering my dreams and my intentions to lucid dream.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I tried this last night, and it seems to have helped. I recorded 3 dreams on my voice memo app. The only problem was it should have been 4. I thought that i had recorded the 4th one, but i actually recorded it from within dream. So when i woke up, i thought i had already recorded the dream. By the time i realized that i had missed recording it, it was too late. I had already forgotten what happened. This isn't the first time this has happened, but at least it is somewhat rare for me.

I think i went a little overboard with typing out what happened during my day. I think i spent at least 35 or 40 minutes typing it. I was including way too much detail. By the time i got up to what happened in the first half of the day, i had to stop being so detailed or i was never going to go to bed. At that point, i just started hitting the high points in the day. Either way, i think it really helped. I am going to do the same thing tonight. I expect my recall to be even better this time.

----------


## Simplicity0

do you think this works the same if i record on a computer because I have a faster access to one usually. rather then pen and paper.  Like on notepad?

----------


## illecebrous

Wow thank you so much MasterMind this seems exactly what I need!  ::happy::

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> do you think this works the same if i record on a computer because I have a faster access to one usually. rather then pen and paper.  Like on notepad?



Hey Simplicity! I think using notepad on the computer works really well. That's what i've been doing for the past 4 days and i've seen a dramatic improvement. Right before i go to bed, i use notepad on my laptop to type out a log for the day. From last night, i was able to recall 2 dreams, and it was almost 3. That is fantastic for me, especially since i am missing a lot of the later REM periods because i'm getting up really early. I expect that i should be able to recall 4 this Saturday when i get to sleep in late; hopefully even more! Last night i almost didn't do it because it was so late and i was really tired. I forced myself to do it anyway and it worked out great. I think that it helps especially when you don't feel like doing it because you are really enforcing the importance of it to your subconscious. If it is important enough to stay up a little later, then i think the brain takes notice. =)

Anyway, thanks MasterMind! Within the week, my recall should be back to what it used to be!

----------


## Sozu

Does it matter if writing down on paper or on computer? I just heard that writing down on paper with a pen, focus more of what I'm writing about or something? that it is better?
I think of making me a blog where I can write down those stuffs I done during the day PLUS my dream. So will be a combination of a dream journal and somewhat personal blog.


[edit]
Oh nvm I just read the post above that kind of answered my question.

----------


## RationalMystic

Judging by all the posts, only a few chronic cases have failed to elict results from this technique. I'm going to give this a go for a couple of days. I've always had an issue with recall. Maybe tommorrow will be the first time i'll add a dream to my accounts DJ   :tongue2: .

----------


## RationalMystic

Well suprise suprise it worked.  :smiley: 
I did this tech at around 9 p.m and that night I successfully recalled 4 dreams, a new record for me. The bad news is none of them were fully recalled and one of them I was too lazy to write down when it happened so I lost a lot of details. However I seemed to remember a lot more of them then I usually do. I'm going to do this for 2 more nights before giving my final verdict but everythings looking steller so far.

----------


## Sozu

I have been doing this for 2 weeks and seems like it doesn't work for me :/   now when I hasn't done it in 2 days, I have been able to recall better.. Also tried B75 but with no improving effect.
So I feel like this have been the opposite effect for me, that it just gone worse.
However I might just been unlucky or something

----------


## benzoe590

I need to start doing this, now.

----------


## Sozu

I kind of stopped doing this the previous days, idk if I shall continue.. cus made it in 14 days but my recall been very bad.

I can think of one idea why this may be good. I always use to dream about something that happened during the day, but these things is always something totally random, something that hasn't been so huge. It could just be a small detail I'd been looking at for 5 seconds and been thinking 10 sec about.

----------


## Thena

My dream recall was fairly good to begin with, but it improved significantly when I tried this. I usually give my face a steam treatment when I go to bed. I've been using that time to close my eyes and visually go over my day. Typically, I can recall one full-length dream and maybe a dream fragment from earlier in the night. On the first day I tried this, I managed to recall 3 lengthy dreams.

----------


## woblybil

I have been beaten for replying to really old threads before anyways so here we go !
I read this last week and tried it, I dont know as it helps directly but it does give me something to write about lucid dreaming just before I go to bed which in turn helps create a mindset to remember, If that makes sense  :p

----------


## Skalm

I heard about this in meditation. Its apparently good for your well being. 
I could totally see this working because you let go of all the things in the day. So then at night you have nothing to worry about. 
Another way to do this is write what you did everything you can remember then while you go asleep picture putting all those things in a box beside your bed. Sorry for anyvtypos on phone. Happy dreaming!

----------


## Chrisito

DEFINITELY gonna try this out.. my recall has been shit since the start of the month.. fkn sucks.. 
when i used to just write down tags in my dream journal and then throughout the day put them in my phone and then before i went to bed i would write my actual dreams from the tags i did during the day and would always end up having dreams i remembered.. 
gonna try this and hopefully be all good !!! will post results..

----------


## Chrisito

Also just thought of something - maybe writing about the lucid dream that you want to have that night while writing your waking journal will maybe help you have that lucid dream or a lucid dream?? does that make sense ??? so for eg. so got home and sat for about 10 minutes thinking about what i wanted to lucid dream for tonight and remembering in future that i was going to write it in the waking journal. *details go here* then i went and had dinner watched a tv show about socks etc etc etc... make sense??? 
so like autosuggestion kind of thing incorporated into this..

gonna try the waking journal first and then see what happens when i try my idea!

----------


## Livtoniac

Really interesting! I'll try this for a few weeks...

----------


## mdspencer68

I've been keeping a dream journal for two weeks and usually have pretty dream recall. But for the past couple of days it seems my dream recall has been going in reverse. This sounds like a very interesting method that I intend to try out. I've one question. I know  MasterMind said to be very detailed, but what if you just can't remember certain details. An example is what if I forget what was said in a conversations I may have had with someone? Would this hurt my chances?

----------


## SynysterSpencer

Before I went to sleep, I reviewed my whole day in my head. I remembered 4 different dreams that night and I wrote them all down. Idk if it was this that helped me remember or what, but I'm happy. I'm going to do this every night and see how many dreams I can recall. Thanks!

----------


## LSDgarfield

Thats a good technique as you transfer your problems with waking life to that paper so your brain can fin the dreams easier  ::D:

----------


## elyuu

At least this would be something I do for myself. Ok, I would stick to this method and see howl it would go.  Really hope it would work.

----------


## woblybil

I dont think any one thing works 100% all the time, At least not for me, Sometimes even my old reliable mantra fails me, I must keep changing around, Tonite I ate a gummy vitamin, Tomorrow night a Mnemonic brow beating, next night writing stuff I did all day etc: It seems to take something out of the ordinary.

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

wow it sounds like this technique really works! i am definately trying this since i have to work on my recalling before i get into lucids  :smiley:  thanks for sharing!!

----------


## elyuu

Well, It was my third day as I write my day journal. The last two days ago I have no luck of remembering my dream. But....

As my stress lift yesterday I could recall 5 dreams when I woke up this morning. I didn't realise it when I wrote down my dreams for the first time. I thought I had 4. Then as I analysis and type them in my computer I notice that I actually recall 5.

I'll keep doing my Wake Journal until I'm use to recall my dream naturally.

----------


## Quick Silver

This is getting me pumped like crazy! There are so many positive reviews! I gotta do this! I'll post the results on sunday (my time). This may be what I am looking for because my nights are often on and off.

----------


## Quick Silver

I can't believe this! It worked! and as an added bonus I woke up after each dream almost! There were 4 in total, but I remember 3. And as another added bonus, I became partially lucid. freakin thank you! Now I can't until tonight because I'm going to mix it up a bit.  ::banana::

----------


## elyuu

and I experiencing a false awakening without me notice. I only notice what I was doing in the false awakening dream didn't exist in my awake as I wrote my waking journal. Oh my, I'm really impress!

----------


## Wurlman

I wrote down all highlights in detail this seems like it has a hug success rate so I'll b back tomarrow for a review thanks buddy

----------


## skypie

im gonna try this tonight and post the resluts in the morning.
thx

----------


## Wurlman

This has increased recall for me after 3 days!

----------


## Xanous

I think I will try this tonight. This is similar to another post that I halfheartedly did it seemed to help. I like the simplicity of this one however. My recall isn't particularly lacking but my recall ability seems to fluctuate (on the downside past few nights) and so I'm always looking for ways to improve. Will post results.

----------


## Wurlman

That's my dude right there! Xanous woot!!!

----------


## MasterMind

WOAH :O This thread got popular! I am still on the forum but with a different username because I forgot the password to this one (but I just figured it out).
I have been a little careful because of my fright to get banned for more than one account - I'll give you a hint, I am still Swedish, write down my recalled dreams every day and I am asian looking.
I hope the admins will have mercy on my soul... 

Cya keep recalling!  :For Xox:

----------


## Nakara

I'm going to have to try this, hopefully it will make my dream recall more consistsnt

----------


## Xanous

> WOAH :O This thread got popular! I am still on the forum but with a different username because I forgot the password to this one (but I just figured it out).
> I have been a little careful because of my fright to get banned for more than one account - I'll give you a hint, I am still Swedish, write down my recalled dreams every day and I am asian looking.
> I hope the admins will have mercy on my soul... 
> 
> Cya keep recalling!



You can get banned for that???? I would just die!





> That's my dude right there! Xanous woot!!!



Dude I freaken love you. LOL!

----------


## Xanous

Well I don't know if this helped but I recalled two NLDs and Had a DILD to DEILD. I am very happy this morning.

----------


## Kholdstare

This definitely worked for me. I tried this, and on the first day I remembered two (possibly three) dreams, although one was in the void and very blurry. The next day, I recalled three and none were in the void. This helped me recall a lucid.

After a while I stopped, and now I can only recall one dream a night. It took longer to have a lucid when not using the technique than with, and i'm not even sure if it was a lucid (all I remember is flying for a few seconds, getting an epic feeling, then going to the ground and talking about my friends about something to do with dreaming for a few seconds).

----------


## TruMotion

I didn't read the whole thread, so someone please tell me if this is worth trying. For what I've read it seems the feedback is positive.

----------


## Xanous

> I didn't read the whole thread, so someone please tell me if this is worth trying. For what I've read it seems the feedback is positive.



I think it trains your mind to want to remember events as they unfold because you know your are wanting to record them later. I think this mindset carries over into your dreams making you more aware and boosting recall.

----------


## TruMotion

> I think it trains your mind to want to remember events as they unfold because you know your are wanting to record them later. I think this mindset carries over into your dreams making you more aware and boosting recall.



Gonna try it for a week or so and see how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## Nakara

Done it twice and I've remembered two dreams booth nights

----------


## kislany

Well, I'll be...I've just recently started to get back into trying to become lucid in dreams and I know the first step to this is to first retain the dreams, to be able to recall as many as possible. Until now my recall level was 1-2 dreams remembered over a week, maybe 3 at times.

So before going to sleep I spent about 15 or more minutes in writing my day from the morning right until at time in my dream journal software. I recalled everything pretty well actually. Then I went to sleep.

I didn't wake up in the night, I think the first time I woke up was about 5.40 when hubby woke up to get to work. I sat there awake and tried to remember my dream. I only knew that it was truly vivid with loads of things in it, but for the life of me I couldn't recall it - it was at the edge of my subconscious. After a few minutes I did remember suddenly a part of it and then a bit more, so I eagerly wrote it down and went back to sleep. About 7.20 I woke up as I was very cold. I started to think about my latest dream and I remembered it very easily - at least a major chunk of it. Woohoo. Back to bed - except a mosquito was bugging me, but eventually I slept. I liked that dream so I kind of wanted to get back to the same one. And I did. When I woke up in the morning at about 8.35, I remembered my last dream and it was a continuation of the previous one, but at a more advanced point (like in the previous dream I was on the first floor of a building and I was curious to see what's in the basement, and in the last dream I remembered being in that basement).

It really never happened before to remember so many dreams in one night. Granted, they were not the entire dream, but that's a major improvement in my book. I'll keep up with it and see if I can do it again...and again.

----------


## kislany

Just wanted to follow up on this - last night again I wrote about my day quite in detail. Went to sleep. Also drank a lot of water based on yet another tip from the forum hoping that I'll wake up - which I did, but as it was 2 am and I went to sleep at 12, there were no dreams to remember. But after that I had a very long vivid dream, quite involved actually. Woke up, rewound the dream in my mind since hubby was sleeping next to me so I didn't want to wake him up by writing in my dream diary, then went back to sleep a third time. And again, I continued dreaming from the previous dream right until around 7. So not only again remembered two dreams but also both nights the dream simply continued from the previous one. For me that's unheard of, and definitely not two nights in a row. Big kudos to this thread!

----------


## YoungOdie

THIS IS AMAZING! ive only had maybe 2-3 lucid dreams the past year. do this and have 2 in one night.... I recommend that other people try this!  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

It seems like it does trigger the DILDo. Its just a pain in the ass to do it every night. Im just getting back on it now but it was helpful when I did it before.

----------


## MasterMind

> It seems like it does trigger the DILDo. Its just a pain in the ass to do it every night. Im just getting back on it now but it was helpful when I did it before.



Pain in the ass, Dildo? I think you are doing it wrong  ::laughhard::  

But yeah I know what you mean, I don't even use it anymore this method is just a kickstart of your dream recall process to get generally more aware. This awareness leads to more vivid dreams which in turn lead to a higher chance to become aware of your dreams but also awakenings. You don't have to write down every dream you have if you remember 4 REM periods or more, because I have found that I can fill 4 A4 pages with just the second REM period, so just imagine trying to remember everything every night! You would right a book in 2 days.

So the important thing is first your memory which then leads to awareness, and when you feel confident about the memory focus on increasing your awareness. 

Good luck =)

----------


## kislany

> Pain in the ass, Dildo? I think you are doing it wrong



Sorry but my dirty mind can't stop laughing at this line!  ::laughhard::

----------


## woblybil

> Sorry but my dirty mind can't stop laughing at this line!



My dirty mind is dirtier than your dirty mind  :tongue2: 

I also quit day journal for now. Another time maybe as like everything else it quits working after a time and for now anyway my recall is working again.
Now I first like to pre-sleep recite to dream that I am in an empty lucid dream. From there I am free to let my sleeping mind conjure up things the waking mind cannot possibly imagine..And you otter see the things I come up with, Holy cow ! (Literally, Look at the things on those things)  :tongue2: 
Of course the impossible things are also hard to recall in words I can record.

----------


## Xanous

> Pain in the ass, Dildo? I think you are doing it wrong  
> 
> But yeah I know what you mean, I don't even use it anymore this method is just a kickstart of your dream recall process to get generally more aware. This awareness leads to more vivid dreams which in turn lead to a higher chance to become aware of your dreams but also awakenings. You don't have to write down every dream you have if you remember 4 REM periods or more, because I have found that I can fill 4 A4 pages with just the second REM period, so just imagine trying to remember everything every night! You would right a book in 2 days.
> 
> So the important thing is first your memory which then leads to awareness, and when you feel confident about the memory focus on increasing your awareness. 
> 
> Good luck =)



LOL you all like that eh?

Anyway. Sageous said it best. Lucidity is a 3 legged stool. 1) Dreamstate 2)Memory 3) Selfawareness.
Master 2 and 3 and you got it. 

But this is a good memory booster for sure. Maybe you don't need to do it every day. Just when your recall goes to shit for whatever reason.

----------


## Radioshift

I definitely suggest this method of dream recall. I was on a 2 week streak of absolutely zero recall until I tried this method last night. I had 2-3 dreams. I couldn't recall very much of them, but they were vivid dreams. I plan on doing this until I can remember at least 3 vivid long dreams a night, maybe even more  ::shock:: . This is a great method to get out of a rut of horrible recall.

----------


## Lahzo

This is very interesting. I need to pick up a two subject notebook or something. One page in one subject for my dream journal and one page in one subject for my waking journal. I usually have 3-5 dreams recalled a night with a mantra, but I'd like to use a mantra to achieve lucidity rather than recall my dreams. I've also been having recent issues remember more than a dream a night or so. Hopefully this will cause me to wake up after each REM cycle, then I can try a DEILD again! Thanks *MasterMind*!

----------


## MasterMind

Your Welcome =) Tell us how it goes! 

Sweet Dreams!  ::content::

----------


## DreamWeaver91

I am kinda of new to this once you have become lucid how do you stabilize please any advice would helpful

----------


## Xanous

> I am kinda of new to this once you have become lucid how do you stabilize please any advice would helpful



There are tons of threads about this but I think the basic things to do would be mainly to focus on anything in the dream. Look at the detail of an object, rub your hands together, feel objects near you, that sort of thing. And always try to remain calm. Excitement will wake you up quicker than anything. Try asking around HERE

----------


## xAJx

I tried this last night and I didn't even finish writing it and I had three vivid dreams, and they were very lengthy ( this is the first time I recall three dreams so well and long ) and one of them was my longest most vivid LD that lasted for like 30 minutes to 45 minutes.  :Shades wink:  You, my friend, have given me an amazing technique. Thank you!

----------


## Marm

This seems like a nice way to relax and unwind for the day, besides for the purpose of remembering dreams. I don't keep a 'waking journal' but I've gotten into the habit of reflecting on the events of the day, which my therapist taught me to do as a part of ADHD treatment a few years ago. And yes, I do believe that if you find some time during the evening to collect your thoughts in this way, you can 'teach' the brain to recognise the progressive, story/movie-like nature of dreams. 

+1 liked.

----------


## Lahzo

I tried this yesterday. I picked out an empty journal I had sitting around to use in tandem with my dream journal. I detailed the events of my day out as accurately as I could. I went to bed and should have had about six dreams, I recalled five. That's a high average for me but I didn't use a mantra. I also woke up, and remember waking up, after each REM cycle. I didn't have a lucid and couldn't record my dreams (I wrote down key words left handed and in the dark.. so they're illegible.) I'm going to try this again tonight and hopefully have a lucid.

I also tried to incorporate the humming of my room fan as an anchor. After I went through sleep paralysis, the fan lowered in pitch, and eventually went away. I'm unsure of what to do after this?? Suggestions?

----------


## woblybil

For the scrawling in the dark left handed thing I have this to offer.
I keep a digital recorder clutched in my hand when I go to sleep and have learned to push the right button to record dream recall with very little motion and without opening my eyes. Later I unload them and edit my dream journal on the computer.
 (And I keep my nasty little journal on a thumb drive where an every person cant crack into my computer and read it)

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> I tried this yesterday. I picked out an empty journal I had sitting around to use in tandem with my dream journal. I detailed the events of my day out as accurately as I could. I went to bed and should have had about six dreams, I recalled five. That's a high average for me but I didn't use a mantra. I also woke up, and remember waking up, after each REM cycle. I didn't have a lucid and couldn't record my dreams (I wrote down key words left handed and in the dark.. so they're illegible.) I'm going to try this again tonight and hopefully have a lucid.
> 
> I also tried to incorporate the humming of my room fan as an anchor. After I went through sleep paralysis, the fan lowered in pitch, and eventually went away. I'm unsure of what to do after this?? Suggestions?



This is what I do. When I perform the DEILD technique I wait for my SP symptoms to fade(Vibrations, buzzing, imagery,etc) as soon as the symptoms fade I "roll" out of my bed. I don't imagine anything I just attempt to roll out of my bed. If done right it will be the dream body that has rolled out and not the physical body. I know I am dreaming because whenever I roll I feel a strong resistance to my movement but once I get free I do a RC JUST to make sure. Doing this method will cause you to end up in a very convincing copy of your room. Don't be fooled and do a Reality check.

----------


## CNGB

Thank you so much for posting this. I think I'm going to try it right after I'm done with the Internet. I hope ti works.  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

I am glad that this still motivates people and I hope that it will still help as well  :smiley:

----------


## Sapple

OMG! This Technique is soo amazing! 
I always had huge problems remembering ANY dreams, so I tried this method and I woke up after 3 dreams and I was able to remember and log them  :smiley:  
So happy right now thanks to you!!!

----------


## MasterMind

I am glad that it helped you Sapple  :wink2:  This method is just training wheels, when you get to the point of not remembering your dreams because you recalled them, but you remember them because you experienced them and therefore is already in your memory, then you can just go to sleep and know that you will remember your dreams. 

But if you ever feel like you need a boost in recall try this again and see if it helps you get back on track  :smiley: 

Sweet dreams!

----------


## Darku333

Holy! Oh my god! Thank you! I did this for 2 days skeptically, and although the first day I didn't remember my dreams, the second day, which is today, I remembered 2 dreams, and in full detail! I think I would have remembered even more had I been able to fall back asleep, (I slept through 2 of my WBTB alarms, but when the 3rd woke me, I remembered those 2 dreams. I was so excited that I couldn't fall back asleep.) Although I was not able to get lucid, the memories just kept flowing into my head! Thank you so much!

----------


## woblybil

After a week of recall dry spell I used this  last night again and recalled what there was to recall,  It worked fine as usual and I recalled three short dreams, I usually dont have any problem with recall but when when I do I fall back on this. Now I gotta get the lucid's working right again, They have been coming on with a blank screen to stare at until I give up.

----------


## MasterMind

I am so glad that this still helps people! Drem recall is one piece of the puzzle of mastering lucid dreaming.

With practise you will also start to become more aware of your dreams which in turn increases your chances to become aware that it is a dream. But since you're more aware and the dream becomes more vivid, you will also remember it more easily. So by practising your dream recall you are basically entering a positive circle.

Practising dream recall -> Good recall -> Awareness of the dream -> Vivid dreams -> (Lucidity) -> Good Recall  ::content:: 

So keep that in mind as you practise other methods at the same time  ::cooler::

----------


## Emaleign

Thank you!  I tried this out and it worked very well!  I didn't write anything down though...I just took a bit of time to think and visualize everything I did that day...thinking might work better than writing for some people.  I've done a similar method before where I try to pay attention to everything I do more intently.  I think it works because many of your dreams incorporate things from your day...thought or ideas.  When you are able to connect your dream with reality you are able to recall it better when you wake up.  I'll try writing it out today!  ::D:   And I will like this post when I am able to

----------


## MasterMind

Awesome Emaleign! 

Another thing to note. Dreams are an experience of ourselves so in other words to be aware of the (subconscious, memories and emotions) and this is practise of being aware of our memories. Both daily and nightly memories.  :smiley:  And thanks I will like your post when I can as well. xD

----------


## MooMix

def giving this a try ! =-)

----------


## oneiroer

Just did that and hope to recall my dreams better tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Good luck guys and remember the importance of seeing this as a method of learning or tool and not a technique that is tried and true.

That way you can put the confidence in yourself. But this will however work as an aid for your recall, because you are practising the same kind of memory that you are using when you recall your dreams. 

But for your sake I hope you have instant result.  :wink2:

----------


## Hesse

This sounds very promising!

I had an improving recall of 3-5 dreams per night, but suddenly it was gone. Now it's getting better but I'll try your method the next days when I find time for it.
I'm very confident that it will help.

I'll come back to let you know my results.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Elemental Queen

Thank you so much! This idea is fabulous for me.  When i was a kid i used to muse about my day before bed, and my memory is so  lacking that I can barely remember now that I've stopped. This will most definitely help my recall.  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

> Thank you so much! This idea is fabulous for me.  When i was a kid i used to muse about my day before bed, and my memory is so  lacking that I can barely remember now that I've stopped. This will most definitely help my recall.



My idea is fabulous!  ::mrgreen::  

Hehe Sweet dreams! I hope it helps you  :wink2:

----------


## Elemental Queen

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

I use this every time I my recall goes to pot.

----------


## Gojiralis

This is amazing, I managed to recall one whole dream, and I usually don't remember anything when I wake up. It helps with stress control, too  :tongue2:

----------


## MasterMind

It's starting to be the only thing I write in this thread, but I don't care! -> I am so glad and amazed that this continues to motivate and help people since 2010!

And congratulations to your recalled dream Gojiralis!  :wink2:  

Stress is a big factor to why it is difficult, atleast for me, to remember my dreams. Because when I am stressed my dreams get stressed and chaotic and random which in turn makes them harder to remember. But when I am calm and peaceful, my dreams gets calm and peaceful and eassier to be aware of and remember.

Sweet (recalled) dreams everyone!  ::dreaming::

----------


## ShadowCloud

MasterMind, thank you for sharing this wonderful technique.
This *really* *does work!* 
Just woke up and wrote down the most vivid dream i have remembered, took up three pages in my dream journal!

Thanks again MasterMind  :smiley: 

ShadowCloud

----------


## Nick1188

i will try this tommorow thanks for the info also it was a little run on but ill try ::banana::

----------


## Phased

My try  ::D:  


I woke up after having a pretty bad sleep, it was kind of annoying as I am working on recall. Any way, woke up, had a shower and then cooked scrambled eggs and toast for breakfast, I then got into my uniform and went to school, it was a pretty boring day and I did not find it to interesting, we did some first aid, humanities, and some other stuff, We also did fitness which was alright to get some exercise every now and then. I caught the bus home and also noticed that I had a rip in my new shoes, which is a bit strange as I don't know how it happened. Once I got home I got undressed from my school clothes and then got onto dreamviews and did some other stuff, began writing out this..

----------


## Sozu

Well, I give it a shot again (even though I now got my recalls going). This is just a normal day that use to repeat almost daily, atleast the previous weeks.


Woke up in the morning, around 9-10am. First thing I do is to get me dressed, then I go to bathroom/toilet.
After that I go turn on my laptop, while waiting I go get me breakfast/lunch, which use to be 500g quark cheese with funlight.
Sitting behind my computer for a 20-60 minutes. Then I pack my gym bag, take 200mg coffeine pill, and start walk off to gym with angry music on my iPod _(I find anger as great motivation, I hate lots of people and companies here around and taking out anger on gym to max my lifts)_. Walking to gym takes about 50 minutes.
Once at gym, I do 40-60 minute strength workout and then I do 15-30 minutes cardio on bike.
When done I having a shower, and then I walk back home that takes me about 50 minutes. But like today and sometimes, I pass by a store on the way home to buy food etc.
Then I sit behind my computer once again, where I am reading news, active in some forums, watching videos, doing graphic design, etc. When afternoon I make dinner and eating behind the computer.
Night comes, usually it passes 00:00, like today again, and then I go bed between 00:00 and 02:30 usually.

Weekends is differents though, as I use to be at my gf's place. Tomorrow I go there, and will go cinema, so it will be different day. But else, it's like same all day almost.

----------


## MasterMind

Good luck to you all!  :smiley: 

Here is a little motivation trick that I use while recalling my day. 

The more I practise my memory and the more I recall of the day, the more I will remember of my dreams.
And also what I choose to remember is what I will remember from my dreams as well, if I want to remember conversations, all I have to do is to focus on recalling and remembering conversation from the day.

Sweet dreams!  ::zzz::

----------


## SurfinShroom

Hey there mastermind, I only joined this forum yesterday and I want to say THANK YOU!
 I first learned about lucid dreaming about 3 or 4 years ago, the first night I tried it I did it, but then it took about 4 months for it to happen again, but I barely practiced had no dream recall and didn't keep a dream journal. I only started to get serious about it about a week ago, attempting WILD's at about 4am when my alarm woke me, and writing dreams when they happened, in 3 days I had 2. I wrote a 'day journal' last night of what I did during my day.
Last night I recorded 6 dreams! One of which was lucid, I've not had a lucid dream in months and it was rather amazing, I also attempted DEILD after only reading about it last night on this forum, and it worked but it worked too well, my confusion when I went to record dream number 5 only to find dream number 4 wasn't written down, I had a false awakening and wrote down my lucid dream during it. Should have remembered to reality check huh, next time though  ::D: 

This has had the biggest effect on recall out of all the things I've tried occasionally over the years, it blows a 'mantra' out of the water, and to top it off I woke up on the dot after each dream, usually I sleep like a rock maybe waking up at 4am because my body is getting used to the alarm at that time but otherwise never. I know there was more than 6, probably closer to 10 but I was remembering so many dreams it became someone muddled at times. Thanks again I will be doing this every night from now on!

----------


## MasterMind

Wow SurfinShroom you have in turn opened my eyes, I need to start doing this ASAP!  ::content:: 

I used to just see this as a way of getting the recall started, but now when I do recall really vivid dreams every night, without this, I am really excited to see what will happen if I start using this again. 

So I am glad that it helped you, and thanks for making me aware of something again.  :wink2:

----------


## MasterMind

LOL now it's me bringing the good news. I don't want to brag, but I already had fairly good recall before yesterday night, so I just viewed this as a way of getting the recall started, and therefore I didn't keep a day journal myself. Although last night I wrote one page in a word document describing my day, and this night I had even better recall. About 4 really long and vivid dreams (that I didn't wrote down though) because later in the morning I had one long and vivid slightly more aware, perhaps even lucid dream that I wrote down instead. (See DJ).

It should be obvious that better memory leads to better recall, although I didn't thought like that until now.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Any time I give recall advice; I alway mention this.  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

My recall has been crappy lately so I went back to this last night as a last resort, I ended up with a two page on and off lucid in my dream journal that took a full hour to edit from the recorder to the computer, Whew,
Sometimes it works too well  :tongue2:

----------


## Superadam051

I do believe this has helped me. For the past two days I've tried it it's worked. I'll update again once I've hit 7 days, if I remember 7 days worth of dreams then I commend this method and thank you so much.

----------


## woblybil

About this time every month my recall goes to hell and I'm back here for a couple of days and I'm good to go for another month erso  :tongue2:

----------


## bluremi

I just wanted to post a small twist on this method that I've been using.

Rather than physically writing down my day on a piece of paper or on a computer, I lie down in bed before going to sleep and imagine I have a keyboard sitting on my stomach. With my eyes closed I can pretend to type in an entire day's journal, lightly tapping with my hands like it's really there. It's easier because I don't have to worry about typos, while at the same time I'm expending the physical and mental effort required to make this technique effective.

If you can't touch-type obviously this won't work for you. You could pretend to write it down with an imaginary pen but it's not much more efficient that doing it in real life.

----------


## Nift

MasterMind, sorry if you discussed this already, but does this work if you replay your day in your head without physically typing anything out? I feel like I can recall a lot more details by just running through my day mentally, but I don't know if the physical act of writing about your day makes a difference.

Edit: Just realized this thread is kind of old and MasterMind's last post was in March. Guess I'll try the mental recall myself and see how it goes.

----------


## MasterMind

Hehe no worries people come back here from time to time.  :smiley: 

Doing it mentally is fine, the whole idea is to just practise your memory. Try it out and tell us how it goes.  :wink2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

I don't know if I've said this here before, but this is a tibetan dream yoga dream recall technique, pretty cool if you discovered it independently  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Hey! Yes it was mentioned later on somewhere in this thread. And yeah I discovered it on my own it was nothing special though I just thought that practising my memory in general would make a difference in recall, and that turned out to be a good guess. This was just my western minded theoretical thinking it would be really interesting though to read about the Tibetan explanation of it and see what deeper understanding that information can provide us! :meditate.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Something about burning the seeds of karma. Specifically, the practice is to recall the day regarding each memory _as a dream._

----------


## Trying2Remember

Hello MasterMind! I joined Dreamview not to long ago and have been looking for answers to get my recall back. She as a child I could have alot
of dreams, and I knew if I were in a dream, but I didn't know at the time that what I was doing was doing a mild form of lucid dreaming. 

 Well I haven't had many dreams since I was like 12, maybe even 13. I'am sixteen now so.  I wanted to ask you if it matters how detailed I am
with my new walking journal. I have just entered my first log and it pretty damn long.  I was wondering if this is better than a semi detailed one.

 Also, if this technique works and I obtain good recall, which at the moment I can't recall anything really dream wise, what should I start with after that? Like I.e Mild, DILD, and stuff like that.


   Thank you so much Mastermind!

----------


## MasterMind

I sent you a PM.  :wink2: 

But the detail should be in the same way as you want to remember your dreams, because the whole idea is to practise the same kind of memory needed for both the waking journal and the dream journal, short-term memory. 

Practising short-term memory is a tool that will help you enter a positive circle for the lucid dreaming process:

recall -> motivation -> intention of awareness -> awareness of dreams -> experiencing dream more vividly -> lucidity.

And when I was a beginner and wrote this thread I started to realize that I no longer recalled my dreams, which means that I didn't had to lay still and recall the dreams, I had already experienced them more aware and therefore already remembered them upon awakening.

So for me this worked as DILD and MILD induction on it's own. However when you chose an induction all that is needed is that you find a technique that puts you somewhere in the positive circle I described above. So choose a technique that you find interesting.

Good luck!

----------


## Roof

So I'm new to everything, including recall, and I've just did this last night and did pretty good with my day, and so when I woke up, (probably 3:24) I had the feeling THREE dreams were coming up, (like I would remember different objects of the dreams) but it just continued on and left my knowledge, I'd like to say this method helped, but it's just my problem of waking up and not being able to find the dream I came out with.

But yeah, thanks for the method, I'm very sure it will help in the long run.

----------


## MasterMind

You can't judge yourself after just one night. Since lucid dreaming is a long process, you also need to look at it in a longterm way.

For example you can't go to the gym totally new and skinny and expect to lift the heavy weights that the 20 year experienced body builder next to you can do.
Ironically you can be bigger than that guy someday.
But you have to admit to yourself that you are at the start of your journey and be happy with the little progress that you make.
Did you lift 1 kg more than last month? Great! 

Same view for lucid dreaming, did you almost recalled three dreams, or different objects of the dream? GREAT!

Look back at your post 6 months from now and see how much you have learned and grown as a person.
And if nothing much have changed by then, that's when it's time to change things.

----------


## Roof

Hahah, of course that's what I'm trying to say,  :smiley:  , I'm going to continue this method, it's just that starting new and just not being able to recall right off the bat is probably the problem, but like I said, it seemed like this method ALREADY helped me get in the mindset for the night and morning. So thanks Mastermind!  :smiley:

----------


## quietness

Oh wow. This makes sense. When I used to write a journal, I also have wonderful dream recall. I'll get back to this habit. Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## Jinxinator

Oh sweet! This sounds like a great way to get my recall up. I gotta try this.

----------


## Aziq

Ok so first off - Great technique / idea you've developed, Mastermind! It's a solid idea and it's helped me with my recall a lot.

At the moment I spend about 30 minutes with an entry (I really try to remember as much as possible and write down as much as I can). My entries get to about a whole page in word with letter size 11.

I'm noticing however that its effectiveness has decreased a bit. I'm not sure if this is anything external like stress or not sleeping as well as before, or that I'm just in a dry spell week of dream recall, but have you experienced anything like this before? If so, did you do anything to solve it or did it pass by itself?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## NinjaBtch

Thanks, i this sounds great!
I am really new to LDing(started 3 days ago lol) and i havent ben able to recall any dreams so far.
But as i was walking to the bus as normal i just started thinking of what i had done today and while thinking of a few things and i just remembered one of my dreams  :Eek:  Wich really made my day.

I'll defenately try this out.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is genius. Thank you.

----------


## Memm

Hey thanks for sharing this, I'm going to give it a try!

----------


## Memm

So I meditated before going to bed and I thought about all the things that happened during the day, just listed them in my head in chronological order (and visualised a little bit, but that was automatic) and I woke up today remembering 3 dreams! Although some were a little fuzzy.

I think this works! =D

----------


## MasterMind

So happy that this still helps people. 





> Ok so first off - Great technique / idea you've developed, Mastermind! It's a solid idea and it's helped me with my recall a lot.
> 
> At the moment I spend about 30 minutes with an entry (I really try to remember as much as possible and write down as much as I can). My entries get to about a whole page in word with letter size 11.
> 
> I'm noticing however that its effectiveness has decreased a bit. I'm not sure if this is anything external like stress or not sleeping as well as before, or that I'm just in a dry spell week of dream recall, but have you experienced anything like this before? If so, did you do anything to solve it or did it pass by itself?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have experienced dream recall dry spells, we all do. I solved it by looking at it logically and finding things that could increase or decrease my chances of remembering my dreams. One really big factor was the alarmclock. If I woke up on my own I remembered my dreams in much detail but when I woke up briefly and snoozed I woke up and forgot everything. Another could be stress as you suggested. I have found that a stressed mind brings stressed dreams, because you supress your thoughts and emotions so they end up in your subconscious mind, and well a dream is in some ways an experience of that. I solved that by meditating before going to sleep.


I hope that answered your question.  :smiley:

----------


## Desryachri

I will give this a shot tonight I have real vivid dreams but extremely fragmented and I have to work hard to remember usually spend most of the day slowly remembering bits and pieces.

----------


## Nailler

I think at least part of the reason this worked for me was because after investing the time to do it, I was anxious to see if it paid off. It made following through more important, and so I was a lot more diligent in noting my dreams after each REM cycle than I usually am.  

An interesting experiment would be to write down the details of what we plan to do the next day, and see how the results compare. This would exercise prospective memory. Maybe it would lead to a higher incidence of DILD lucidity?

----------


## Wasatch

I recently began keeping a journal, maybe two or three days before I decided to give lucid dreaming a shot again.  My dream recall IS definitely increasing (just compare the amount of detail in my 2nd DJ entry versus the 1st one!).  But is it because of the day journal or the dream journal?  Or all of my reading about lucid dreaming?  If I'm lucky, all of these influences will combine and help me attain lucidity sooner...I'm so impatient.  :smiley:

----------


## Superadam051

It could just be a combination of the two. With a dream journal you're recording events that have happened that you're trying to recall, how is this different form the day one? The difference is that with the day journal you have more to write down (presumably) which means more practice. With LD'ing you're trying to bring your concious state of mind into the unconscious state (effectively) so, you could be referring to the original (concious) to merge the two together. Like having motion blur the two can become closer to the ideal one.

----------


## elucidator

the voice recorder is a good idea... I remember my dreams more when there is no pollutants in my system. Alcohol, smoking anything, even herb, basically the less of that stuff the more I can recall my dreams... But then again we are all wired different.

----------


## Aforetime

I've been doing this for the past few days, and I've been remembering at least 2-3 dreams every morning.

----------


## LucidAurora

It's all about awareness . . .

----------


## LucidJordan

Everyone seems to be enjoying good results with this technique, so I'm in for trying it. I enjoy doing some writing before bed to stimulate my brain anyway, so this will be fun.

*EDIT (next day)* - Well I wrote down everything that happened to me last night in a waking journal and I can safely say that when I woke up I was able to remember my dreams with much greater vividness. I was on a dry spell of not remembering anything so this is great. -EDIT- I don't think writing out the waking journal made the dreams more vivid, but it gave me the motivation to actively try and remember them when I woke up in between sleep. Upon further thought, the recalling of the day probably did help a lot with recalling in the dream.  :smiley: 

I also tried a new alarm setup which could have greatly helped, because I am capable of recalling dreams in detail,but lately I have been getting nothing. Lately I've been setting my alarm to go off 6hours into sleep, 7 hours into sleep, and finally my wake up alarm. This time I set one alarm which was 6 hours into sleep, and that was it. I was naturally awoken by family 10 minutes before this alarm though and turned it off. I had dreamed by this point though, several times, and with a little bit of effort to get the ball rolling I started remembering them.

My dreams after the second awakening were much more vivid and detailed. I will continue with this waking journal idea, thanks.

----------


## LucidTruth

So glad I found this post! I love lucid dreaming, but haven't practiced in years. I've just recently joined the boards again, and this post is a perfect Step One for me :-) Thank you MaterMind and hopefully this will be the WD-40 to my rusty dream recall  ::-P:

----------


## dalecooper

Hello there.

Another case of success for me!

I was in a long dry spell, not recalling anything anymore since I dont remember when. Just a couple of nap dreams made it to my journal, but yesterday at night I did this, and today, after several wake ups, I have two entries on my DJ. One sex dream (God, I missed them!) and another more weird involving looking for someone who couldn't possibly be there.

THIS FREAKING WORKS!

I also read this years ago in reverse, meaning start with the last thing in the day and elaborate to the awakening. But this way worked, I still cannot believe it. I'm working line by line today in my waking journal as situations develop themselves, and later at night I'll give it a whole read. Let's see if it works better.

Thanks!!!!

----------


## dalecooper

Well, next day went again with zero recall, although I woke up a couple of times. But two factors: I did the waking journal through the day, line by line as events unfolded and then read it at night, instead of just remembering at bedtime, and also I went to bed with a little stress based on some news i got, so today I'm gonna go back to just remember the day and not "cheat".

Happy dreaming.

----------


## icasio

I am simply writing this down on random pieces of paper every night before I go to bed and almost always throw them out the next day. I was a little too lazy to get a notebook (let alone one as nice as my DJ :smiley: ) at first but I think this works just fine I remember several dreams almost every night since I started. Thanks!

----------


## Csarks

I'm mad I didn't see this until now! I have been struggling with dream recall for the past few months (been on a dry spell), and this seems like it could work for me! I'm hoping this will be the rain to get me out of my dry spell!

----------


## Mellanhavande

Wow, tonight I am trying this technique! Thanks for sharing, I know this thread is old, I didn't read all the pages, so how are you doing now with dreaming, MasterMind?  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Good luck Mellanhavande!  :wink2: 

My recall now is mostly dependent on a few factors such as when I go to bed, how stressed I am etc. But most mornings I wake up with a so called "Wait was that just a dream?" feeling. To understand what I mean imagine waking up 10 seconds from now realizing that you were just dreaming reading this, yea... That WTF feeling I have almost every morning, because my dreams are that vivid and realistic. 

Lucid dreams is also very dependent on when I go to bed and how stressed I am, I get lucid dreams here and there, but the full control lucids that I want doesn't occur that much nowadays because my mind is focused on so much else. But I am slowly practising the skillset to enjoy the lucid life in the future when I got more time.

You can follow my progress in my DJ.  :wink2: 

Sweet dreams!

----------


## jakejakezack

I am so glad I found this. This has made such an improvement in my recall. I started writing down my day while I was up before I went back to bed. The very first night I did it I went from remembering nothing to "WOW THIS IS INCREDIBLE"

I dont know if any one still looks at this but I am so happy it was here!!

Thank you Thank You.

----------


## dreamsOfSpace

This really worked.  I have been trying for months to have a lucid dream, with reality checks and a combination of MILD and WBTB, meditation before bed, and just overall awareness, and I have had trouble recognizing my dream signs while I am dreaming, as well as doing reality checks in my dreams.  But I woke up in the middle of the night, couldn't get back to sleep, starting reading ideas on this forum and came across this idea.  So I reviewed my day, and also reviewed my reality checks and any thoughts I had about lucid dreaming that day, and I had a lucid dream!  And it was the first time I was able to fly in my lucid dream.  Awesome awesome idea, thank you!!!

----------


## Charles3

Thanks for this. Yeah, I think it is the exercise of remembering what I experienced. I find that I am too bored with my day, but that is probably more of a core issue that means I am not as lucid in my waking life. There used to be this one program I tried that told me to report my time at the end of the day. Just the simple act of doing that would actually make me more conscious each subsequent day, and I would start to have better days. That sounds a lot like the relationship between recalling dreams and then becoming more conscious in subsequent dreams. 

I stopped doing my waking life recall a few days ago and my dream recall was decreased the last two nights. So maybe there is really something to this. 

One of the challenges for me with waking recall has also been that with waking life, I could probably remember too many details, if I really tried. So I might be writing for hours. Whereas, if I wrote a dream, there is more of a limit to how much I have to write before I have fully written it. 

But yeah, I will have to get back on track with doing this. It is good to know that some other LD'ers are doing this too. Also, when I did this for a few weeks straight, I started to actually notice I was paying more attention during my day. I was even noticing random numbers during the day like bar codes or the random number in the youtube URL and then challenging myself to see if I would remember it when I went to do my daytime recall later. As well as seeing if I would remember TO remember. A lot of times, i wouldn't remember TO remember, but the memory would pop back up later. 

I am not saying I am going to do this perfectly, since like I said, perfectly might mean I am spending hours a day just writing about my boring day. Drove to Aroboretum. Saw the guy in a white pickup truck. Heard a chainsaw the whole time. Felt annoyed. Listening to Robert Waggoner podcast. Etc. 

It does kind of give me a clearer mind though, and has a centering effect. I will keep reading through this thread to hear what other people said about it and add any other things I thought about it from trying it. I will make sure to journal that I read a thread about journaling my day and then wrote a post about journaling my day  :tongue2:

----------


## HypnosChthonius

Just stumbled upon this while reading the dream recall compendium, applied it and got a WBTB without setting an alarm and two dreams recalled only a few hours after going to sleep.  
Even 8 years later, this is still very helpful. Thanks for sharing this!

----------

